# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मिलन.... एक अधूरी प्रेम कहानी...

## Vrinda

*ये सूत्र मैंने एक कहानी के लिए बनाया है समय रहते थोडा थोडा अपडेट करुँगी...

कहानी आपके और मेरे जीवन से कुछ मिलती जुलती सी.. 

कहानी मन के भीतर पहुँचती सी... 

आइये.. पढ़िए और साथ दीजिए..*

----------


## Vrinda

ट्रेन में बैठी मैं खिडकी से बाहर झाँक रही थी.. हलकी हलकी ठंडी हवा से बिखरते से बाल चेहरे पर आ रहे थे.. मैंने बालो को एक तरफ कर उन्हें बाँध लिया.. एक आवाज़ आई " सुनिए, क्या ये कोच एस ३ है... ?" एक नौजवान लड़के ने मेरा एकांत तोडा..

" जी हाँ " जवाब देकर मैं वापिस खिडकी से बाहर देखने लगी..

"जी मेरा सीट नम्बर ३३ है और आपका.. ?" उसने फिर से मुझे डिस्टर्ब किया 
" जी मेरा ३५ है .." मैंने जवाब दिया..
"पर लिस्ट में तो... मेरी सीट नम्बर के आसपास किसी लड़की का नाम नहीं था.." उसने फिर इन्कुइरी की 
"जी ये सीट मेरे पिताजी के नाम पर बुक्ड है, वे अप्पर बर्थ पर नहीं चढ़ सकते तो, तो अगले डिब्बे की मेरी लोअर बर्थ की सीट मैंने उन्हें दे दी.." मैंने ध्यान न देते हुए जवाब दिया..
"ओह अच्छा अच्छा.. , जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया.. एक पल को तो मैं सहम ही गया था.." 
मैंने गंदा सा मुंह बनाके उसकी तरफ देखा.. 
उसने कुछ को जस्टिफाई करने की कोशिश की.. " जी आप गलत मत समझिए.. मुझे लगा कहीं मेरे साथ भी वन नाईट एट कॉल सेंटर वाला सीन ना हो जाए  .. इसीलिए मैं थोडा सहम गया था.. "


**** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## sultania

अच्छी स्टोरी लग रही है जी--वृंदा जी--

----------


## robin hood

सूत्र जारी रहेगा .......

----------


## robin hood

सूत्र जारी रहेगा .............

----------


## Vrinda

अपना सामान सीट के नीचे रख वो मेरी सामने वाली सीट पर बैठ गया... उसी से नज़र बचा मैं चोर नज़र से उसे देख रही थी.. चाय और पकोड़े वाले डिब्बे में इधर उधर घूम रहे थे.. उनकी आवाज़े और और बाकी यात्रिओ का शोर बहुत था..

चाय चाय...!!! पकोड़े गरमा गरम पकोड़े..!!! गाडी चल पड़ी.. थोड़ी देर पैर फैलाकर बैठने के बाद.. मुझे अपने नीचे कुछ हिलता सा महसूस हुआ.. 

उफ्फ्फ वो मेरा फोन था.. वाईब्रेट कर रहा था .. उसकी स्क्रीन पे पापा कालिंग  बार बार जलती लाइट के साथ फ़्लैश हो रहा था.. 

“हाँ जी पापा.., वहां पर आराम से  हो..? खाना खा लिया.. ?
“अरे बेटा , हाँ यंहा ठीक हूँ, खाना तुम्हारे साथ ही करूँगा.. तुम इधर आ जाओ, .. फिर जो खाना होगा मांगा लेंगे..”
“ठीक है, मैं अभी आती हूँ.. “
“ओके बेटा....” और मैंने फोन रख दिया.. 

हैण्ड बैग उठा मैं पापा की सीट पर जा पहुंची.. हमने मिल बाँट कर खाना खाया.. थोड़ी देर उनके साथ समय बिताया, टी टी को दोनों की टिकट दिखा के अपनी प्रॉब्लम उस से बता कर सीट बदलने की जानकारी दी .. और फिर उनका बिस्तर  लगा मैं उन्हें सुलाकर वापिस अपनी सीट पर आ पहुंची..



*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी अच्छी लग रही है। इसलिये -


* कृपया जारी रखना न भूलें .....

----------


## Vrinda

वो कान में गाने लगा मेरी सीट पर पैर फैला के बैठा था.. मेरे आते ही उसन पैर नीचे रख दिए .. मैं अब भी खडी रही.. मैं उसके उठकर मेरी सीट साफ़ करने का इंतज़ार कर रही थी.. 

उसने पुछा “ क्या हुआ ..? नहीं बैठना क्या.. ?”
“सीट क्या मैं साफ़ करुँगी.. ?”
“सीट तुम्हारी है तुमने इसके पैसे दिए हैं.. करना चाहो तो कर सकती हो.., वैसे बिना साफ़ किये भी बैठ सकती हो..”
“सीट मैं क्यों साफ़ करने लगी.. गन्दी तो आपने  की है.. आप साफ़ कीजिये..”
“हेल्लो .. मैडम ... सोक्स पेहें रखी हैं मैंने.. जूते नहीं लगाए..”
“इसका मतलब आप साफ़ नहीं करोगे.. “ मैने ताव में आके पुछा ..
“ ना.. “ 
“जब साफ़ नहीं करना था तो पैर क्यों रखे..?”
“जितनी देर आप बहस करने में लगा रहीं हैं.. उतनी देर में तो आप साफ़ करके बैठ भी चुकी होती.. “

तभी ट्रेन ने ब्रेक मारी.. और मैं झटके के साथ उसपर जा गिरी.. 

कुछ ही सेकंड्स में मैंने खुद को संभाला और मैं वापिस कड़ी हो गयी.. 
“मैंने आपकी सीट पर पैर क्या रकः दिए.. अब आप मुझे अपने नीचे दबाकर मारना चाहती हैं.. ?? “

ओह गॉड ही इज़ सो अन्नोयिंग .. कैसे बीतेंगे मेरे ये बहत्तर घंटे.. मैंने मन मन में सोचा.. 


**** जारी रहेगी...

----------


## Vrinda

खैर उसके बाद मैं अपनी सीट पर न्यूजपेपर लगा के बैठ गयी.. थोड़ी और नोवल पढने लगी.. अब किसी तरह तो समय बिताना था.. अगला स्टेशन रात के ११ बजे था.. सुपर फ़ास्ट ट्रेन होने के कारण ज्यादा स्टोपेज नहीं थे.. 

और मेरा समय काटे नहीं कट रहा था.. एक तो गोते खाती ट्रेन की बोगी.. और ऊपर से मेरे सामने बैठा एक चपडगंजू... रह रहके मेरा ध्यान नोवल से उसी और जाए और मैं अपनी नज़रे झुका वापिस से किताब में अपना ध्यान केन्द्रित करने लगूं.. 

ईईई कितना अजीब था वो.. अजीब तरह से खाना, अजीब तरह से बैठना.. और बोलने की तमीज तो रत्ती भर भी नहीं थी... थोड़ी देर में ट्रेन के कर्मचारी सोने के लिए कम्बल तकिये और चादर दे गए.. मैंने अपना बिस्तर सबसे ऊपर वाली बर्थ पर लगा लिया और किसी तरह से चढ़ गयी.. 

उसकी बिर्थ मेरे सामने वाली लायीं में मिड्डल बिर्थ थी.. उसकी सारे क्रियाकलाप मैं देख सकती थी.. मैंने सोने कीनाकाम कोशिश करने लगी.. हलोरे खाती ट्रेन में नींद कहाँ आ पाती है.. मैंने कान में गाने लगाये और लेट के नोवल पढने लगी.. 

कुछ देर बाद मेरी चूहे सी नाक में एक बदबू आई.. धुंए की बदबू.. सिगरेट के धुंए की बदबू.. सांस लेना मुश्किल हो रहा था.. बदबू के साथ आया सिगरेट पीने वाले का ख्याल..चादर हटा गुस्से में मैंने उसकी सीट की और देखा.. 


**** जारी रहेगी****

----------


## vedant thakur

एक ही सांस में पूरी कहानी पढ़ने का मन कर रहा है ,वृंदा जी जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट कीजिये .

----------


## Vrinda

वो भी धुंए से परेशान हो रहा था.. मुंह पे कपडा रख खांस रहा था..., एक पल को मुझे ख़ुशी हुई.. शुक्र है ये स्मोक नहीं कर रहा ...  दूजे ही पल सिगरेट पीने वाले को ढूंढने के लिए मैं अपनी सीट पर उठ बैठी.. अपनी नीचे वाली दोनों सीट पर लोग सो रहे थे.. 
धुंए की बदबू कहीं और से आ रही थी... मैंने सीट पे लगे परदे हटाये  और लॉबी में झाँका... सामने वाले साइड अप्पर पर दो लड़के बैठे बाते कर रहे थे.. धुंआ वहीँ से आ रहा था.. मैंने उन्हें टोका.. 
“ प्लीज यंहा मत स्मोक कीजिये.. “
लड़का-  “हम अपनी सीट पर स्मोक कर रहे हैं.. “
“पर धुआं तो यंहा तक आ रहा है ना. और सभी को परेशानी हो रही है..”
लड़का -  “किसको हो रही है.. और कोई तो नहीं बोल रहा बस आप ही इंस्पेक्टरनी बन रही हो..”
तभी मेरे सामने वाली सीट का लड़का भी उतर के नीचे आ गया.. 
“ हाँ भाई... बहार जाके पी ले यार.. बेकार मे यंहा बड़े बूढ़े भी हैं सभी को परेशानी हो रही है... और फिर ट्रेन में स्मोक करना मना भी होता है.. , बेकार में कोई कम्प्लेंट करेगा तो तेरी बेईज्ज़ती होगी.. तो आप पहले ही बहार जाके स्मोक कर लो.. “
लड़का.. -  “ठीक है भाई.. वैसे भी आजकल की छोरियों का कोई भरोसा ना है.. “
ये क्या बात हुई भला मतलब औरो को बुरा बना के खुद अच्छे बन जाओ.. मैंने मन मन में सोचा.


“मैडम अब जाइये सो जाइये... प्यार से बोलती तो शायद आपकी भी सुन लेता.. 


**** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## alymax

जारी रखिए इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे मित्र ..................

----------


## vedant thakur

स्पीड बहुत कम है जी ,जल्दी जल्दी पोस्ट कीजिये .

----------


## Vrinda

“मैडम अब जाइये सो जाइये... प्यार से बोलती तो शायद आपकी भी सुन लेता.. “ उसने फिर मुझे टोंट मारी.. 

मैं तेज़ कदमो से अपनी सीट पर जा पहुंची.. पर मुझे नींद अब भी नहीं आ रही थी.. लोबी की मद्धम सी लाईट भी मेरी नींद में खलल डाल रही थी.. उसपर बार बार ऐ सी कोच का दरवाजा खुलने और बंद होने की आवाज़.. 

हर कोई जैसे मुझे जगाये रखने की साजिश कर रहा हो.. और मैं करवटों में गुजारती अपनी रात को आँखों में नींद ना आने की जलन के साथ झेल रही थी.. 

फिर से नीचे उतरी.. कोच की लॉबी एक दम खाली थी.. रात का डेड बज रहा था.. मैं अपनी सीट के बायीं और वाले वाशरूम की और बढ़ी...ट्रेन का एक दरवाजा खुला था.. और कुछ गाँव के लोग दरवाजे पर कम्बल ओढ़े बैठे थे.. मैंने ध्यान न देकर.. वाशबेसिन की टूटी चलाई.. 

हे भगवान्... क्या है ये,.... मैंने मन मन में सोचा..  टूटी में पानी नहीं आ रहा था.. शायद टंकी में पानी ख़तम हो गया था..

----------


## Vrinda

बुदबुदाते हुए मैं अपने कोच से होती हुई दूसरी और के वाशरूम पहुंची.... टूटी चलाई .. शुक्र है भगवान् का की वहां पानी आ रहा था.. मैंने अपनी आँखें.. धोई.. धुंधले पड़े शीशे में आँखों का लाल रंग साफ़ से दिखाई दे रहा था.. मैंने दो तीन बार आँखों पर पानी छिड़का.. की तबी मुझे बाथरूम से आती कुछ आवाजें सुनाई दी ... 
पर चलती गाडी के शोर में सब कुछ सुन पाना मुमकिन तो नहीं था... पर मैंने कोशिश की.. मैं आगे बढ़के दरवाजे  की और बढ़ी.. अंदर से एक लड़के और एक लड़की की आवाज़ आ रही थी.. 

लड़की कह रही थी की आराम से.. ध्यान से.. किसी को पता तो नहीं चलेगा... 
और लड़का उसे सहस बंधा रहा था.. चिंता मत करो सब ठीक हो जायेगा.. मैं हु न.. 
मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे अंदर कोई नया नया प्रेम जोड़ा है.. इसीलिए उनका आपसी मामला समझ मैंने जाने दिया,,,
और आंखे धो मैं अपनी सीट पर वापिस आ गयी.. मोबाइल की रौशनी में किताब पढ़ रही थी..

सामने वाला लड़का सो चूका था.. और पता नहीं कब मुझे नींद आ गयी.. सुबह उठी तो देखा की पापा की दो मिस कॉल थी.. मैंने उठके मुंह हाथ धोया.. और पापा के पास चली गयी.. सुबह की ९.३० बज रहे थे..

----------


## Vrinda

पापा ने ब्रेकफास्ट करते करते बताया की कल रात ट्रेन में एक हादसा हो गया.. तू भी अपना ध्यान रखना.. पापा ने बताया की कल रात दो तीन बोगी छोडके जो टॉयलेट है वह एक शादीशुदा आदमी ने किसी स्कूल की लड़की को बरगला के उसके साथ गलत किया.. 

मैं तो सन्न रह गयी.. कहीं वो वही बच्ची तो नहीं थी जिसकी आवाज़ मैंने रात सुनी थी.. जिसे सुनके मुझे लगा था की कोई प्रेमी जोड़ा एकांत तलाश रहा है.. 

पापा की इंस्ट्रक्शन पर हाँ में सर हिलाती रही.. 
“बीटा तुम ध्यान रखना अपना.. और कोशिश किया करो की यदि कोई महिला टॉयलेट की और जा रही हो.. उसके साथ ही चली जाना..”
“जी पापा “
“और शाम में खाना खाने के बाद ही टॉयलेट हो आना ताकि रत में जाने की जरूरत न पड़े.. “
“जी पापा “
“और कुछ अजीब सा महसूस हो तो मुझे तुरंत फोन करना बेटा.. मैं यही हूँ.. मैं तुरंत आ जाऊंगा ..”
“जी पापा “
“घबराने की जरूरत नहीं है.. तुम तो मेरी बहादुर बेटी हो.. डेल्ही जैसे शहर में रहने के लिए तुम्हे खुद को बोल्ड करना होगा.. ताकि तुम अपने रास्ते आई हर मुसीबत का डट के सामना कर सको..”
“जी पापा.., चलिए मैं समझ गयी.. अब बस कीजिये और .. टेंशन  पर ताला लगाइए और आराम से नाश्ता कीजिए..”

उन्हें नाश्ता खिला मैं वापिस अपनी सीट पर आ गयी.. 

“वो कुम्भकरण” अभी भी चादर तान सोया हुआ था.. 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## dhanrajk75

जारी कीजिए ..........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*अरे यार उस कुम्भकरण को ही बुलाना पडेगा ये तो गिन गिन कर पोस्ट कर रही हे**,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जल्डी जल्दी पोस्टिन्ग करो ना यार*

----------


## Vrinda

> जारी कीजिए ..........................





> *अरे यार उस कुम्भकरण को ही बुलाना पडेगा ये तो गिन गिन कर पोस्ट कर रही हे**,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जल्डी जल्दी पोस्टिन्ग करो ना यार*


दिन में एक बार ही पोस्ट कर पाऊँगी... क्यूंकि सोचने में और फिर प्लान कर लिखने में समय लगता है....

----------


## sultania

हम्म --सही है पर अपडेट रोज देते रहना-------

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> दिन में एक बार ही पोस्ट कर पाऊँगी... क्यूंकि सोचने में और फिर प्लान कर लिखने में समय लगता है....


*मतलब ये रियल वाली स्ट्रोरी नही हे ,,,आप सोच सोच कर लिख रही हो ??* 



> हम्म --सही है पर अपडेट रोज देते रहना-------


*ओर नही तो क्या यार*

----------


## ashwanimale

तो कुछ लोग इसे रियल समझ रहे थे, बढ़िया, अच्छी लेखन शैली का इससे बढ़िया प्रूफ क्या होगा।

----------


## Vrinda

> तो कुछ लोग इसे रियल समझ रहे थे, बढ़िया, अच्छी लेखन शैली का इससे बढ़िया प्रूफ क्या होगा।





> *मतलब ये रियल वाली स्ट्रोरी नही हे ,,,आप सोच सोच कर लिख रही हो ??* 
> 
> *ओर नही तो क्या यार*


हा हा हा हा हा हा ... किसने कहा और कहाँ कहा की ये रियल है..

----------


## Vrinda

“वो कुम्भकरण” अभी भी चादर तान सोया हुआ था.. 

लोबी में शोर था.. बार बार रेलवे पोलिस और लोगो के आने जाने से शोर हो रहा था.. जिस से “कुम्भकरण" जी की सोंदर्य नींद खुल गयी..
उसकी मिड्डल बिर्थ खुली होने से सीट पे बैठने वाले लोगो को परेशानी हो रही थी.. उन सभी ने राहत की साँस ली.... बिखरे से बालो में सर खुजाता वो नीचे उतरा... और अपना बिस्तरा अप्पर बर्थ पर फेंक दिया.. बर्थ की दोनों चिटकनियाँ खोल उसने बर्थ नीचे गिरा दी ..
अपनी बिच्ची बिच्ची आँखों से वो मुझे देख के बोला.. “ब्रेकफास्ट आ गया क्या..”
“हाँ , अब सोते लोगो का इंतज़ार थोड़े करेगा..” अब मेरी बारी थी टोंट मरने की.. 
मेरी बातो को और आसपास होती हलचल को  को इगनोर  कर उसने अपने बेग से अपना टूथ ब्रश निकाला और उसपर पेस्ट लगाया.. रेलवे से मिला तोवेल कंडे पे टांग वो निकल पड़ा ब्रश का मैदान जीतने.. 

ट्रेन में ब्रश करना मैदान जीतने जैसा ही है...जब केवल दो वाशबेसिन हो ५०-६० लोगो के लिए.. एक बोगी के बायीं तरफ और एक दायीं तरफ.. अच्छा हुआ मैंने जल्दी उठके पहले ही निपटा लिया सब कुछ.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

तभी आसपास वाले सभी लोग रात हुए हादसे के बारे में डिस्कस करने लगे.. 
“बहुत बुरा हुआ जी.. रेलवे वालो की नाक के नीचे हुआ सब कुछ.. “
कोई और बोला “ अरे भाई साहब क्या पता जबरदस्ती  हुआ या मर्जी से हुआ.. पकडे गए तो जबरदस्ती का इल्जाम लगा दिया..”
“ अरे क्या ज़बरदस्ती .. क्या मन मर्जी.. सबसे पहले तो सोचो इतनी रात को बाथरूम जाने की क्या पड़ी थी वो भी अकेले.. “
“सुना है लड़की ने ही बुलाया था उसे.. “
अरे भईया मैंने तो ये भी सुना है की आदमी का पहले से उस लड़की के साथ चक्कर था.. और वो अपनी बीवी के साथ बहार घुमाने जा रहा था.. , और अलग बोगी में इस लड़की की भी टिकेट करवा रखी थी..”

हाँ भाई मुझे भी यही लगता है मोका देखते ही मिले होंगे दोनों.. और... किसी ने दोनों को रेंज हाथ पकड़ लिया होगा.. और लड़की ने पकडे जाने के डर से इलज़ाम मढ़ दिया होगा.. “
 उन सबकी ऐसी छोटी सोच की बाते सुन मैं तो सकपका गयी एक बार को.. पर बोलती भी क्या.. काश मैंने उस वक्त दरवाजा खटखटा दिया होता.. मैं अपने ही मन में अफ़सोस ज़ाहिर करने लगी..

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

आगे बडते जाओ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा हा हा हा ... किसने कहा और कहाँ कहा की ये रियल है..


*बस मुझे लगा की ये आपके साथ घट चुका हे इसलिये ,,,,,,वो आपने कुछ बताया था ना बहुत पहले अपने बारे मे  ,,,खेर छोडो जाने दो*

----------


## dhanrajk75

लिखने का गति अच्छा है इसीतरह लिखते रहें

----------


## Vrinda

जीवन में पहली बार मुझे कुछ ना करने पर अफ़सोस हुआ.. थोड़ी देर में कुम्भकरण जी भ फ्रेश होक आ गए.. मैं कानो में गाने लगा के अखबार पढ़ रही थी.. सुबह के १०.२० हो रहे थे.. गाडी ११.१५  बजे अगले स्टेशन पे रुकनी थी.. वो बडा स्टेशन था.. और वह ट्रेन आधा घंटा रुकनी थी.. 

ट्रेन रुकने पर पुलिस अपराधी और उस लड़की को उतार के थाणे ले गयी... पर उन लोगो के त्रैनसे तारने के बाद भी लोगो की बाते ख़तम ना हुई.. 
ट्रेन रुकते के साथ ही मैं ट्रेन से बाहर हवा खाने निकली... बैठे बैठे थक गयी थी.. स्टेशन से कुछ सामान लिया ... कुछ नमकीन.. और एक दो जरूरी चीजें... 
“भईया ये फल कितने का दिए..??”
“३० रूपए दर्जन मैडम जी..”
“ठीक ठीक लगाओ भईया.. स्टेशन पे हो तो क्या मन माने दाम लगोगे..”
“मैडम पच्चीस से कम ना हुई.. २४ से की खरीद है. अपनी.. अब का १ रूपा भी न कमायें..”
“जाओ जाओ रहने दो.. “
“अच्छा मदम आप ही बताओ कितने दाम दोगी..”
“२० लगाओ...”,.... ना मैडम जी २० के ना.. अच्छा चलो २२ के दर्जन ले लो.. 
“अच्छा ठीक है दे दो.. “
मैं अच्छे अच्छे बरेह संतरे छांटे.. और उसे २५ रूपए दिए.. 
“भईया ३ रूपए.. “
“मैडम जी छुट्टे ना हैं..” देखो जल्दी दो.. मेरी ट्रेन छूटने वाली है.. 
मैंने बस बोला ही था की मेरी ट्रेन चल पड़ी.. 
“भईया जल्दी दो न.. “ 
”मैडम ढूंढ रहे हैं तनिक रुकिए तो.. 
“भईया आप  रखिये ३ रूपए.. मैंने ये दो संतरे उठा लिए हैं.. “ और मैं ट्रेन की और भागने लगी..
पीछे पीछे चिल्लाता हुआ संतरे वाला चला आ रहा था..
“क्या करती हो मैडम जी.. नुक्सान कर रही हो हमार..”
“गलती तुम्हारी है.. अव्वल तो छुट्टे नहीं थे तुम्हारे पास ऊपर से तुमने २२ के लगाये.. और मेरी ट्रेन भी निकलवा दी..”
मैं फूलती सांस में भागते भागते बो;ल रही थी..हैरानी की बात तो ये थी की सामने मेरी ट्रेन छूट रही थी और मैं तब भी उस फल वाले से बहस कर रही थी.. 
दरवाजे से मदद के लिए हाथ बढ़ा .. और ....


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

और भागते भागते मैंने अपना सामान बांये से दांये हाथ में थामा.. अपना बांया हाथ बढ़ा कर मैंने धीरे धीरे बढती ट्रेन के साथ गति बढाते हुए  वो हाथ थाम लिया.. 

उस हाथ ने में अपनी और खींचते हुए ट्रेन पर चढ़ा दिया... इस से पहले की मैं धन्यवाद के लिए मुंह खोलती...  क्या जब वि मेट का डेमो ले रही थी.. 

जी हाँ वो हाथ कुम्भकरण का था.... पहली बार मुझे उसपे गुस्सा नहीं आया.. थैंक गॉड मैं ट्रेन में वापिस थी.. थैंक्स तो कुम्भकरण मैंने अपनी ट्रेन पकड़ ली.. 

मैं भागते भागते हांफ रही थी.. और उसके पीछे पीछे सीट की और जा रही थी .. वो आगे बढ़ते बढ़ते मुझे ताने दे रहा था.. 
“ट्रेन रह जाती फिर आराम से ले लेती अपने तीन रूपए.. “
मोलभाव के बिना तो औरतो से कुछ लिया ही नहीं जाता.. 

मैं सुन रही थी.. क्यूंकि मैं बोलने की हालत में नहीं थी.. भाग भाग के थक गयी थी.. 


**** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

थोड़ी देर आराम करने के बाद .. मैंने कुछ एनेर्जी गेन की.. 
मेरे पास कुछ फ्रूट रखा था.. (जिसके लिए मैंने इतनी मेहनत मशक्कत करी थी..) मैं छील कर खाने लगी.. कानो में गाने लगे थे इसीलिए अपने अस पास होती बकवास को मैं नहीं सुन पा रही थी.. कुछ समय बाद मेरा ध्यान किसी के स्पर्श ने भटकाया.. 

कुम्भकरण ने मेरे कंधे पे हाथ रखा  था.. मैंने कानो से हेडफोन की तार बाहर निकाली.. 
“हुंह...??” उसने बिस्किट का पेकेट दिखा मुझे लेने का इशारा किया..
“नहीं धन्यवाद .. मैंने अभी अभी फल खाए हैं.. “
“शुक्र करो की मैं कम से कम पूछ तो रहा हूँ.. वरना कुछ लोग तो पूछते भी नहीं हैं.. “

मैं तुरंत गुस्से से तमतमा गयी.. उसे क्या मतलब मैं किसी से पूछूँ या ना पूछूँ.. उसका दिया खाना चाहूँ या नहीं.. मतलब वो होता कौन हैं मुझे नसीहत देने वाला. 

इतने लोगो के आसपास होने के कारण मैं कुछ बोल ना सकी.. 

थोड़ी देर में पापा को दवा खिलने के लिए पापा के पास चली गयी.., वंहा से माँ को फोन किया.. माँ से दूर रहने का एहसास पल पल सता रहा था.. अभी उनसे दूर हुए कुछ घंटे ही बीते थे की मैं उन्हें मिस करने लगी थी.. जाने अगले २ सालो में क्या होने वाला था मेरा .. माँ के बगैर.. 

वहीँ पर पापा के साथ खाना खाया.. अब पापा थोड़े शांत लग रहे थे.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

सभी रीडर्स के लिए सन्देश:

कार्यालय में व्यस्तता के कारण सूत्र अपडेट नहीं कर पा रही हूँ, एक दो दिन के अंतराल के बाद आपको ये सूत्र सामान्य रूप से चलता दिखेगा,

देरी के लिए अग्रिम क्षमा याचिका स्वीकार करें।

----------


## naveen851

bahut hi rochak kahani h

----------


## Vrinda

दोपहर का खाना खाने के बाद मैं वापिस अपनी सीट पर आ गयी.. कुम्ब्करण जी आसपास के लोगो से बाते कर रहे थे,.. फिल्मो की , फिल्म के कलाकारों की बाते चल रही थी.. 

“मियां मर्डर में मल्लिका शेरावत ने क्या गज़ब धाय है”
“अरे भाई जन अपने जमाने में हेलेन की भी कुछ ऐसी ही साख थी..”
तीसरा दोनों को टोकते हुए बोला.. क्या बात करते हो भाई, कहाँ हेलेन कहाँ मल्लिका जैसी ओछी, जो पैसा कमाने के लिए किसी का भी बिस्तर गरम कर सकती हो वो काहे की कलाकार.. 

वो कान लगाए सभी की बाते सुन के मंद मंद मुस्कुरा रहा था.. बातो को मज़ा ले रहा था.. 

कुछ औरतें स्वेटर बुन  रहीं थी.. लॉबी में बच्सह शरारतें कर रहे थे.. मैं सबसे ऊपर वाली अपनी बिर्थ पर  चढ़ गयी.. ट्रेन के सफ़र एक यही तो फायेदा होता है आप जब चाहो बैठ सकते हो जब चाहो लेट सकते हो, चाहो तो बोगी में घूम फिर भी सकते हो.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

थोड़ी देर बाद मेरे सामने वाली  अप्पर बिर्थ पर भी कोई आ गया.. वो कुम्भकरण था.. उसने अपनी सीट ऊपर वाले से बदल ली थी.. 

वो ऊपर आके बुक पढने लगा.. और बीचे बीचे में मुकुराता ठहाके लगा रहा था.. मेरा ध्यान भी बावरा हुए जा रहा था कभी बुक पे जाता कभी कुम्भकरण पर.. 

झुंझला के मैंने अपने बुक सईद कर कुम्भकरण को बुलाया ...

“श श.. शान्ति से नहीं पढ़ सकते.. डिस्टर्ब मत करो..” मैंने उसे टोका
उसने ध्यान नहीं दिया.. कानो में ढक्कन लगे थे.. 
हम दोनों की बर्थ के बीच टोवल स्टेंड था.. मैंने उसपर से टोवल का एक पेकेट उठा के जोर से स्टेंड पर पटका..
“अरे क्या कर रही, वो पब्लिक प्रॉपर्टी है तुम्हारी जागीर नहीं है.. टूट जायेगा.. “ उसकी तपस्या टूटी.. 
“हाँ तो आप ही भरना क्यूंकि बुलाने पर तो लोगो को सुनाई नहीं देता.. कान खोलने के लिए धमाका करना ही पड़ता है.. “

“अरे अरे देवी जी.. धमक बम जैसे शब्द मत बोलो किसी ने सुन लिए तो यंहा अफरा तफरी मच जाएगी..”
मैंने बड़े गंदे तरीके से उसे घूरा...
“अच्छा बोलो क्या है.. क्यों बुला रहीं थी मुझे.. “
मुझे बस इतना कहना था की हसना है तो धीरे हासिये.. मुझे डिस्टर्ब हो रहा है..” मैंने अपनी बात रखी..
“बस इतनी सी बात के लिए सबको डिस्टर्ब किया आपने.. ??” उसके अन्दर का संत जाग गया.. 
मैंने ध्यान नहीं दिया अपने कानो पर ढक्कन लगाये और लगी अपनी किताब पढने.. अचानक से जोर से आवाज़ आई.. धम्म्म्म.... 
अबकी बार उसने टॉवल का पेकेट स्टेंड पर पटका था..
मैंने कानो से ढक्कन निकल के उसकी तरफ देखा..
“हाँ जी मैडम अब पता चला की ढक्कन लगे कानो में इतना डिस्टर्ब होता है तो बिन ढक्कन के कानो में कितना डिस्टर्ब हुआ होगा.. “
मुझे उसकी बात समझ आया गयी.. 

तभी नीचे लोअर बर्थ पे बैठे लोगो ने आवाज़ लगाईं..

“अरे क्या कुश्ती कर रहे हो दोनों ऊपर.. “



*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

> बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है..


थैंक यू नवीन जी.. पढ़ते रहिये..

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है................
इसे पढ़कर मेरा मन भी एक लघुकथा लिखने का कर रहा है................

----------


## vedant thakur

इंतज़ार इंतज़ार इंतज़ार और इंतज़ार ......................
यह इंतज़ार आखिर कब खत्म होगा ? कृपया यथाशीघ्र कहानी को आगे बढाइये ,आपने आदत डाल दी है मोहतरमा कहानी पढ़ने की .

----------


## Vrinda

मैं गुस्से में मुंह सडा के सेक्शन पार्टीशन की तरफ मुंह कर के लेट गयी.. मन ही मन बुदबुदाने लगी, समझता क्या है अपने आपको.. हुंह... बात करने की न कोई तमीज है न लहजा.. जाने कहाँ कहाँ से आ जाते हैं.. 

थोड़ी देर  में मुझे सोच सोचते नींद आ गयी.. रात करवातो में गुजरी थी, तो निनी रानी तो आनी ही थी.. शाम में चाय चाय , कॉफ़ी कॉफ़ी चिल्लाते चाय कॉफ़ी वालो की आवाजों से नींद खुली.. आंखें मालती हुई मैं अंगडाई लेते हुए जगी.. सामने अब कोई नहीं बैठा था .. मैंने ऊपर से ही नीचे झाँक के देखा.. वो नीचे सबसे गप्पे लड़ा रहा था और चाय के साथ बिस्किट नमकीन खा रहा था.. 

मेरा गुस्सा अब भी ठंडा नहीं हुआ. था.. “ बस चरा लो जितना मर्जी, जब देखो खाता  रहता है, एक दिन तोंद निकलेगी तब पता चलेगा, खूसट कुम्भकरण कहींका, या तो सोता रहेगा या खाता रहेगा.. और तो कोई काम है नहीं.. या फिर चिल्लाता रहेगा..” मैं अपने आप से ही बाते करने लगी.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

फोन उठाया तो देखा  पापा की २ मिस कॉल थी, फोन शायद साइलेंट ही रह गया था , पापा को फोन किया , वो चाय पी चुके थे.. मैंने ऊपर से ही आवाज़ देकर चाय वाले को रोका और एक चाय ले ली.. अब क्या बताऊ कैसी चाय थी.. ईईई, पहला सिप लेते ही मन किया वो गरम चाय मैं उस चाय वाले पे उड़ेल दूँ या फिर उस खूसट कुम्भकरण पे.. 

पर अप्पर बर्थ पर बैठे हुए मेरे पास फेंकने का भी कोई आप्शन नहीं था.. खिड़की तो थी नहीं.. इसीलिए जेहर की तरह कडवी वो चाय मुझे मजबूरन पीनी पड़ी... 
“मेरे साथ ही क्यों ऐसा होता है.. हुंह.... “ मैं फिर खुद से बातें करने लगी.. और करती भी क्या .. वो कुम्भकरण जो नहीं था लड़ने को.. 

थोड़ी देर में सुहावनी शाम कलि अँधेरी रात में बदल गयी.. मैंने अपनी स्केच बुक निकाल के कुछ ड्रा करने लगी.. कुछ बनाया.. फिर  अपनी ही ड्राइंग पे गुस्सा आ गया.. मैंने जो चेहरा ड्रा किया था वो कुछ कुछ कुम्भकरण से मिल ता था.. 

मैंने तुरंत  उसे फाड़ दिया.. और नीचे फेंक दिया.. उसके बाद मैंने कुछ लिखने की कोशिश की.. और मैंने लिखा.. 

रब तेरी महर थी जो मुझे वो मिल गया.. 
ऐसा लगा जैसे जल्दी धुप में एक साया मिल गया.. 
उसकी नजरो की तिश्नगी में  मैं खोती  चली गयी..
गुम हुई जिंदगी को सहारा मिल गया.. 
छूके जो आई हवा से उसकी खुशबू..
ऐसा लगा जैसे उजाड़ में एक फूल खिल गया.. 



**** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## satya_anveshi

मस्त लाइनें लिखी हे आपने तो................
काम आएगी अपने................ :cool:

----------


## Vrinda

पढ़ते ही खुद ब खुद मेरी नज़रें शर्म से झुक गयीं.. शाम के आठ बज रहे थे, या यूँ कहो की रात के आठ बज रहे थे.. मैं आज दिन भर  अपनी बर्थ पर बैठ बैठे थक चुकी थी.. सो मैंने पापा को फोन कर उन्हें खाना खाने लेने के लिए कह दिया,, शायद मेरा मेरी सीट से उठने का मन नहीं था... शायद हर वक्त उसकी नजरो के सामने रहने की हर संभव कोशिश कर रही थी मैं.. क्यूंकि कल ट्रेन से उतरते ही शायद उसे कभी दुबारा देखने की सम्भावना हो.. 
या फिर शायद में उसके सामने नहीं ... उसे खुद के सामने रखना चाहती थी.. ये बचे कुचे कुछ घंटे ही तो थे.. जब मैं उसे जी भर के चोर नजरो से देख सकती थी.. किताब आँखों के सामने रखने का नाटक कर ..   साइड से टुकुर टुकुर उसकी तरफ देखती.. की वो क्या कर रहा है... क्या खा रहा है.. क्या बोल रहा है... मेरा ध्यान उस से हट ता ही नहीं था.. 

मैं क्यों ऐसी हरकतें कर रही थी.. क्यों संयम खोने लगी थी अपनी भावनाओ पर.. ऐसा तो कभी नहीं हुआ था.. इन कुछ घंटो में मैं खुद को उसके करीब क्यों महसूस करने लगी थी.. मैं खुद से ही प्रश्न करती और फिर खुद को ही नज़रंदाज़ कर वापिस से उसपर अपना ध्यान केन्द्रित कर लेती.. 

एक दो बार तो उसने भी मेरी चोर निगाहों को पढ़ लिया.. जैसे वो भी मुझे देखने के मोके तलाश रहा हो.. 

मैंने उसके देखते ही मुंह चिड़ा के अपनी नजरो को बुक से छिपा लिया.. मानो चोर रंगे हाथ पकड़ा गया हो...बुक सामने रख मैं अपनी हरकतों पर ही मंद मंद मुस्का रही थी.. 

तभी किसी ने मेरी बुक को दरवाजे की तरह खटखटाया.. मैंने बुक नज़रों से नीचे कर देखा.. 
उसका चेहरा ठीक मेरे सामने था.. वो अपनी सीट पैर अड़ा के मेरी सीट की और लटका था.. मैंने बोहें ऊँची कर उस से इशारो में पुछा ..” हुंह...??”
वो ना में सर हिलाके मुस्का दिया.. मैंने गर्दन तिर्चि कर देखा की वो कैसे मेरी सीट तक पहुंचा.. 
और मैं चोंक के इस से पहले की कुछ बोलती.. उसने मेरे मुंह पे हाथ रख दिया.. 
“श श श श श.. “
उस समय उसकी “ श” कितनी मधुर लग रही थी.. आंखें बंद होने को थी.. उसका हाथ मेरे होंठो को बंद किये था.. 
तभी वो धीरे से कान के पास आया..  “ माना की तुम थोड़ी टेढ़ी हो, पर बुक तो सीधी पढ़ लिया करो..“

मैं पकड़ी गयी......


**** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## dhanrajk75

बहुत हिन् रोचक कहानी है ..............................जारी रखिए

----------


## Vrinda

और वो मुस्कुरा के  पीछे हो अपनी सीट पर चला गया.. मैं कुछ बोल न पाई.. जैसे शब्दों का अकाल सा पड़ गया हो.. बस शर्म से नज़रे आँखें ना मिला सकी.. 
पूरी रात फिर से करवटें बदलती रही और उसकी मुस्कान को याद करती रही.. आंखें बंद करते ही, बार बार उस पल को जीने लगती जब वो मेरे इतने नज़दीक था.. मैं उठ के बैठ गयी.. और अपने सर पे बुक मरने लगी...
“ गधी... बेवकूफ... पागल .. ठीक है.. देखो.. पर किताब तो सीधी कर लेती.. अब पड़ गयी न उलटी.. “ मैं अपने आप को ही कोस रही थी.. उसने अपनी बर्थ से मुझे बैठे देखा.. और धीरे से फुसफुसाते हुए पुछा.. 

“क्या हुआ.. ?? आर यु ओके..?? नींद नहीं आ रही क्या..?”
“हम्म्म्म” 
“जाओ थोडा वाक कर लो.. लॉबी में”
“लॉबी में क्यों..”
“कल का हादसा याद नहीं? तुम्हे मुसीबत में गिरना है तो कुछ भी करो मुझे क्या.. “
“तुम ... तुम... तुम कितने हार्टलेस हो..”
“हाँ हूँ तो.... तुम्हे इस से क्या फरक पड़ता है.. “ 
हेरानी की बात तो ये थी की हम आधी रात को.. भी लड़ रहे थे.. और वो भी फुसफुसाते हुए.. 

एक बार को सोच के ही हंसी आ गयी.. और मैं मुस्कुरा दी 
वो फिर बोला.. “ अब मुस्का क्या रही हो, एक काम करो चलती ट्रेन से कूद के वाक कर लो.. ताज़ी हवा खाना सेहत के लिए अच्छा होता है..”
“चलती ट्रेन.. “ मैं हेरानी से बोली.. मैं भूल गयी थी की मैं ट्रेन में हूँ.. 
“हाँ क्या अब ट्रेन में हो ये भी याद नहीं.. , ये तो याद है न मोहतरमा की आपको कहाँ जाना है,, या वो भी भूल गयी.. मिस लेडी आमिर खान..” वो खिज गया.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## ramsingh111

> और वो मुस्कुरा के  पीछे हो अपनी सीट पर चला गया.. मैं कुछ बोल न पाई.. जैसे शब्दों का अकाल सा पड़ गया हो.. बस शर्म से नज़रे आँखें ना मिला सकी.. 
> पूरी रात फिर से करवटें बदलती रही और उसकी मुस्कान को याद करती रही.. आंखें बंद करते ही, बार बार उस पल को जीने लगती जब वो मेरे इतने नज़दीक था.. मैं उठ के बैठ गयी.. और अपने सर पे बुक मरने लगी...
> “ गधी... बेवकूफ... पागल .. ठीक है.. देखो.. पर किताब तो सीधी कर लेती.. अब पड़ गयी न उलटी.. “ मैं अपने आप को ही कोस रही थी.. उसने अपनी बर्थ से मुझे बैठे देखा.. और धीरे से फुसफुसाते हुए पुछा.. 
> 
> “क्या हुआ.. ?? आर यु ओके..?? नींद नहीं आ रही क्या..?”
> “हम्म्म्म” 
> “जाओ थोडा वाक कर लो.. लॉबी में”
> “लॉबी में क्यों..”
> “कल का हादसा याद नहीं? तुम्हे मुसीबत में गिरना है तो कुछ भी करो मुझे क्या.. “
> ...


सुन्दरतम शब्दों का ताना बाना बुन कर आपने आपने लेखन को उच्च कोटि का बना लिया हे 
वृंदा जी 

आप का मित्र रामसिंह

----------


## Vrinda

और में अपने सेक्शन से बाहर निकल आई.. लॉबी में बस एक मधम सी हलकी पीली रौशनी थी.. बाकि सभी बत्तियां बंद थी.. 
मैं धीरे धीरे वाक कर दरवाजे की और जा रही थी.. लोब्बी के फ्लोर पर पड़ती मेरी परछाई लाईट से दूर होते होते लम्बी होती जा रही थी.. 

मैं कोशिश कर रही थी की अपनी आहट से किसी को जगा ना दूँ.... थोडा आगे बढ़ी तो महसूस हुआ परछाई के साथ बढ़ता एक और साया भी मेरे पीछे है....मैं डर के मारे पीछे मुड़ना नहीं चाह रही थी,.., मैंने अपनी बढ़ते कदमो की गति बढ़ा दी.. कि शायद कोई तो सामने आता दिखे और मैं उस की और मदद के लिए दौडू.. मैंने बोगी के दरवाजे तक जा पहुंची.. वंहा लॉबी से ज्यादा रौशनी थी.. बालों से एक हेयर पिन निकाल उसे हथियार बना मैं उस साए पे हमला करने के मकसद से अचानक ही पीछे मुड़ी.. 
हुफ्फ्फ़..... !!!! मैंने राहत की साँस ली.. 
“तुम...??? तुम यंहा क्या कर रहे हो..??”
“तुम पूछ रही हो या डरा रही हो.. ?” 
“मैं शायद हमला कर भी देती.. अगर यंहा  उजाला ना होता..”
“मैं तो यंहा तुम्हारे पीछे इसीलिए आया था क्यूंकि कल रात ही यंहा हादसा हुआ है.. और तुम अकेली भी थी.. तोह..”
“ ओह्हो.. तो सरकार को फिकर भी है हमारी..” मैंने ताना मारा..
“ओ मैडम, आपकी जगह कोई और भी होती तो भी आता.., हुंह..., चलो अब  वाक कर लो अपनी.. मैं हूँ यंहा तुम्हारे साथ..”


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

हम दोनों  बोगी के दोनों तरफ के गेट के बीच खड़े हो चलती ट्रेन की हवा खा रहे थे.. काफी देर तक बिना झगडे हमारे साथ रहने की ये पहली घटना थी..
पिन निकाल ने पर हवा में उड़ते बाल बार बार चेहरे पे आकर मुझे परेशान कर रहे थे.. अपने हाथ में लोया अपना सुरक्षा हथियार मैंने वापिस  से बालो को समेटते हुए अपने सर में लगा लिया.. बाहर देखती उसकी निगाहें,.. इधर उधर घूमते हुए आकर मुझपर टिक गयी.. 

उसने शुरुआत की..” मुझे ट्रेन का साफत बहुत रोमांचित करता है.. मेरा बस चले तो मैं हर जगह ट्रेन से जाऊ..” वो अपने ही ख्यालो में खो गया.. 
“वैसे रूम से बाथरूम तक जाने के लिए ट्रेन अभी तक तो बनी नहीं.. चाहो तो बना लो.. एक नया आविष्कार हो जायेगा इसी बहाने.. “ मैंने उसके ख्वाबो की ऊंची उड़ान पर नकेल कसी.. 
उसने मेरी तरफ मुंह बना के देखा..” तुम बचपन से ही ऐसी हो या , या आज ही कुछ नयी बात है... ?”
“क्या मतलब .. क्या मतलब.. ऐसी हो का क्या मतलब..”
उसने मेरी तरफ इशारा कर कहा “ऐसी.. और कैसी..”
मैंने गुस्से से देखा और मुड़कर वापिस सीट की और बढ़ने लगी..
पीछे से तेज़ आवाज़ में बोला.. “हो गयी तुम्हारी वाक, क्या बस इतनी ही थी,??”

मैं अनसुना कर बढती चली गयी.. , वो भी पीछे पीछे सीट तक आ गया... सुबह के ४ बज रहे थे.. या अल्लाह सुबह हो गयी... मैं घडी देख अकस्मात् ही खुद से बोल पड़ी.. 
“पीछे से फुसफुसाती सी आवाज़ आई.. “श्ह्ह्ह... , लोग सो रहे हैं.. “



*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

मैं अनसुना कर वापिस अपनी सीट पर चढ़ गयी.. वो भी अपनी जगह जा पहुंचा.. मैं बस यही सोच रही थी की कुछ ही घंटो बाद मैं शायद कभी “कुम्भकरण “ को ना देख पाऊ.. और यही सोचते सोचते जाने कब मेरी आँख लगी पता ही नहीं चला.... जब सुबह उठी तो काफी देर हो चुकी थी सब जाग चुके थे और मैं दुबारा उस से बात करने का मोका शायद लगभग गंवा ही चुकी थी....
आते जाते स्टेशन के बीच आधी बोगी खाली हो चुकी थी मेरे सेक्शन में  हम दोनों के अलावा सिर्फ दो लोग और थे... गंतव्य शेहर के हर स्टेशन पर रूकती हमारी ट्रेन अब धीमी गति से चल रही थी और समय तेज़ी से भाग रहा था.. 

हाथ से छूट टा सा जा रहा था.... मका तलाशते मेरी नज़रे केवल उन दो अनजान लोगो पर थी.. की कब वो लोग अपना बोरिया बिस्तरा उठाएं और बोगी के गेट पर पहुँचने की तयारी करे.. 

और एक दो स्टेशन बाद वो घडी आ ही गयी.. सामने वाले अंकल आंटी अपना सामान उठाये निकल गए.. और वो लपक के मेरी वाली निचली सीट पर आ बैठा.... अपने फोन पे टिक टिक  करता उसका हाथ जोर जोर से चल रहा था.. और उस से कही तेज़ गति से बढ़ रही थी मेरी धडकनें.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

फोन पर टकटकी लगाये उसने धीरे से बोला.. 

“वैसे तुम स्केचिंग अच्छी कर लेते हो.... “ उसने बिना मेरी तरफ देखे कहा...
“मतलब..” मैंने अकस्मात् ही पुछा.. 
“ये तुम्ही ने बनाया है न.... उसने मेरा फेंका उसकी तस्वीर का कागज़ मुझे दिखाया.. 
“शक्स.... ये कहाँ मिला.. “
“जहाँ आपने कचरा समझ के फेंका था.. “
“वो... वो.. मैं.. वो.. “ मेरी शब्दकोष ख़तम होता सा प्रतीत हुआ....
“तुम्हे एम्बररस होने की जरूरत नहीं.. इट्स ओके.... , वैसे कल जो किताब .. तुम उलटी  पढ़ रही थी.. उसमे.. अंत में.. हीरोइन  ही हीरो की अनजान प्रेमिका होती है...... “
मैं कहना चाहती थी.. बहुत कुछ.. --- तुमसे मिलके अच्छा लगा.. , आप मुझे आचे लगते हो.. और बहुत कुछ.. पर मुख से चाहते हुए भी एक शब्द नहीं फूटा.. 
“चलो अब मुझे जाना होगा मेरा स्टेशन आ गया है.. और शायद तुम्हारा भी.. क्यूंकि ये आखिरी स्टेशन है.., हेल्लो.. कहाँ हो.. “
मैं मूक बन उसकी तरफ देखती रही..
और उसने मेरी आँखों के आगे हाथ  लहराया.. और खुली आँखों से सपनो में खोया मेरा स्वप्न वहीँ टूट गया.. 
“ह... हां...   हां.. मुझे भी जाना.. मैं भी सामान संभालती हु..” मैं हडबडाते हुए बोली.. 
“बाय.. किस्मत में हुआ तो फिर मिलेगें...” ये बोल वो निकल गया...

और मैं बस देखती रह गयी.. कुछ ना कह सकी.. आंखें भर गयी.. सारा रास्ता लड़ाई करती मैं, उसके जाने से क्यों व्यथित हो रही थी.. मैं खुद भी नहीं जानती थी.. 


*** जारी रहेगी..

----------


## cool king

अच्छी स्टोरी है जी

----------


## Mukul00

Kaya ye kahani age barege ya nahe    rapo+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Vrinda

पापा से नज़रे चुराती मैं बार बार उसी के बारे में सोच रही थी, क्यों सोच रही थी... पता नहीं.. बस रह रह के आंसूओं को अपनी निगाह तक रोकती में.. रास्ते पे नज़रे गडाए पापा के साथ चली जा रही थी.. ऑटो में भी उसके साथ बिताया पल पल मुझे याद आने लगा था..
एकाएक मुझे एहसास हुआ.. हे भगवान् मुझे तो उसका नाम भी नहीं पता.. मैं उसे ढूंढूंगी कैसे.. न नाम न पता, न कोई पता, न कोई ठिकाना.. कुछ भी जानकारी तो नहीं थी मेरे पास उसकी.. 

और मैं बेवकूफ उसे कुम्भकरण बुलाती थी.. एक बार उसका नाम भी नहीं पुछा... 
अगर किसी से पूचुंगी की कुम्ब्करण कहा तो मुझे पागल ही समझेगा.. कहेगा जाओ रामायण में ढूंढ लो.. शायद सो रहा होगा किसी गुफा में.. उफ़... और सोचते के साथ ही मैंने अपना माथा पीटना चाहा.. पर पापा साथ में थे.. 
“मैंने नहीं पुछा तो उसने भी तो कहाँ बताया.. “ मेरे दुसरे मन ने मेरे पहले मन के प्रश्न का उत्तर दिया.. और अचानक ही मुख से आवाज़ निकली.. “ हुंह...”
“क्या हुआ..?? तुमने कुछ कहा..” पिता जी ने मेरे हुंह.. सुनके मुझसे पुछा..
“जी कुछ नहीं ..” मेरे पास उन्हें देने के लिए जैसे बहानो की कमी होने लगी.. 


*** देरी से अपडेट के लिए माफ़ी चाहती हूँ.. पिछली दिनों हु अनिश्चित्ताओ के कारण, लिखना बंद कर दिया था

----------


## cool king

देरी से अपडेट के लिए माफ़ी चाहती हूँ.. पिछली दिनों हु अनिश्चित्ताओ के कारण, लिखना बंद कर दिया था..........  Koi baat nhi ab lgatar likhna jari rakhna......

----------


## vedant thakur

वृंदा जी कृपया सदस्यों पर रहम कीजिये और अपडेट करने में तेज़ी लाईये .................. हम व्याकुल हैं आगे पढ़ने के लिए ............वैसे आपकी लेखनी को :salut:

----------


## Mukul00

Apdate  fast plz...............................................  ...................

----------


## AMITRAJ

मस्त कहानी है आपकी ! मजा आ गया पढ़ कर ! बस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते रहे ।

----------


## ashwanimale

आपकी लेखनी को :salut:विरंदा जी

----------


## Vrinda

> वृंदा जी कृपया सदस्यों पर रहम कीजिये और अपडेट करने में तेज़ी लाईये .................. हम व्याकुल हैं आगे पढ़ने के लिए ............वैसे आपकी लेखनी को :salut:





> Apdate  fast plz...............................................  ...................





> मस्त कहानी है आपकी ! मजा आ गया पढ़ कर ! बस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते रहे ।





> आपकी लेखनी को :salut:विरंदा जी


मित्रो मेरे कार्यभार में वृद्धि के कारण समय का अभाव है आजकल... मैं जैसे ही कुछ लिखने की सोचती हु और अपना डॉक्यूमेंट एडिटर खोल के लिखने  लगती हु मेरा मेनेजर मुझे कुछ न कुछ काम बता देता.. सड़ेला मेनेजर... ही ही ही ही... 

जल्दी ही वापसी करुँगी..

----------


## cool king

जैसे हीकुछ लिखने की सोचती हु और अपना डॉक्यूमेंट एडिटर खोल के लिखने लगती हु मेरा मेनेजर मुझे कुछ न कुछ काम बता देता.. सड़ेला मेनेजर... ही ही ही ही... जल्दी ही वापसी करुँगी..  Hmmmm to aisa kro ki ek bar usko ye story padhne ke liye de do.......to wo khud vyakul ho jayega ise padhne ko,or puri hone tk kuch kaam nhi dega.

----------


## ashwanimale

"लेखिका अनुपस्थित रहेंगी"

----------


## Shree Ji

आप लोगो ने कहानी के शीर्षक पर ध्यान नहीं  दिया शायद 
मिलन अधूरी प्रेम कहानी (मतलब कहानी इतनी हि थी )

----------


## Vrinda

कुछ ही देर में हम लोग मेरे कॉलेज पहुंचे... वंहा कहीं नज़दीक में एक होटल देखा.. और पापा ने एक कमरा  किराए पे ले लिया.. कल सुबह कॉलेज की सभी फोर्मेलिटिज़  पूरे होने टाक पापा और में साथ ही रहने वाले थे.. 

रात भर मैं कुम्भकरण के बारे में सोच सोच कर करवटें बदलती रही.. यंहा मेरी हालत खराब थी.. और जाने वो शायद मज़े में सो रहा होगा कहीं.. खाना गले से नहीं उतर रहा था..... मुझे रह रह के खुद पे गुस्सा आता ... ऐसे ही.. गुज़रते वक्त के साथ रात भी गुज़र गयी... रात भर सो ना पाने के कारण आँखें लाल थी.. सोई थी नहीं सो जल्दी से नाहा धो कर तयार हो गयी.. अपने डोक्युमेन्ट्स का फोल्डर तयार कर मैंने कमरे में ही पापा और अपने लिए ब्रेकफास्ट मंगवा लिया.. रात भर न सो पाने के सुर्रोर ने शायद मेरे दिल –ओ – दिमाग से कुम्भकरण का सुरूर उतार दिया था.. 

और शायद इसी कारण  नहाने से लेकर नाश्ता करने तक मैंने एक भी बार उसके बारे में नहीं सोचा..रात भी खाना ठीक से नहीं खाया था.. और अब सुबह सुबह परांठे और मक्खन देख.. मेरी पेट में गुदगुदी होने लगी थी.. बस मैंने  निवाला उठाया ही था की कुम्भकरण का खाता हुआ चेहरा मेरी आँखों के सामने आ गया.. और निवाला वहीँ का वहीँ धरा रह गया..


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

“ये मेरे दिमाग से जाता क्यों नहीं.. “ मैं खुद को मन मन में कोसा. “न खाने देता है न पीने देता है.. ना सोने देता है ना जीने देता है.. “

बस मुझसे रहा नहीं गया .. बहुत जबरदस्त बूख लग रही थी और कुम्भकरण मेरी आँखों के सामने हप्शियो की तरह चर रहा था.. मुझसे बर्दाश्त नहीं हुआ फिर मैंने परांठा रोल किया और खा लिया..

पापा भी तब तक नाहा के आ चुके थे.. मैंने उनके कपडे ते लगाए सामान समेटा.. तब तक उन्होंने ने भी नाश्ता कर लिया और हम लोग होटल से निकल के कॉलेज पहुंचे.. वंहा सभी डाक्यूमेंट्स सबमिट किये.. पर किसी कारणवश मुझे हॉस्टल नहीं मिल पाया.. हॉस्टल के सभी रूम फुल हो चुके थे.. सीनियर्स से.. इसीलिए पापा ने एक और दिन रुक मेरे लिए एक अच्छी जगह रहने का इंतजाम करने का फैसला किया.. 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

मुझे कॉलेज में छोड वे किसी अच्छे गर्ल्स हॉस्टल या पीजी या रूम की तलाश में निकल गए.. और मैं मन ही मन प्रार्थना कर रही थी की कोई अच्छी जगह रहने को मिल जाए.. वरना इतनी दूर पढ़ाई करना,.बहुत मुश्किल हो जायेगा....
खैर शाम तक पापा ने कॉलेज के पास ही एक रूम देख लिया.. रूम काफी नज़दीक था.. करीबन आधा किलोमीटर की दूरी पर.. पैदल जाया जा सकता था.. वंहा पहले से ही ५ लड़कियां रह रही थी.. फ्लैट के मालिक से बात कर पापा ने सिक्यूरिटी जमा करा दी .. 
फ्लैट में ३ कमरे और एक किक्टेहं था.. तीनो कमरों का एक कॉमन हॉल था जहाँ डाइनिंग टेबल लगा था .. सामने ही किचेन थी.. और मकान मालिक उपर वाले फ्लोर पे अपने बीवी बच्चो के साथ रहता था.. 

रूम कोई खास बदनाही था..  छोटे से रूम में जगह तंग थी.. दो बीएड लगे थे..आमने सामने दोनों बीएड के साथ साइड टेबले थी जिसपर टेबल लैंप रखा था और एक प्लास्टिक की चिर थी.. 

कमरे में एक लोहे की अलमारी थी जो शेयरिंग बेसिस पर  थी और साथ ही अतात्चेद बाथरूम था.. एक छोटा टीवी दोनों  पलंग के सामने ठीक मध्य में रखा था.. रिमोट था पर रिमोट में सेल नहीं थे.. हॉल में भी एक बडा टीवी लगा था.. जो की कॉमन था.. पापा ने बहुत सोच समझ कर ये कमरा लिया था साडी सुख सुविधायें देख कर..

शाम को सामान शिफ्ट कर मैं रात भर पापा के साथ ही रही .. उन्हें क्यूंकि अगले दिन तो उन्होंने जाना ही था और तब मैं शायद कॉलेज में होती.. तो उनके साथ समय न व्यतीत कर पाती.. पापा उदास दिख रहे थे.. पर संतुष्ट भी थे की एक सही जगह और एक अच्छे भविष्य की नीव के लिए मैं अग्रसर हूँ.. 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

पापा के जाने के बाफ मैं काफी व्यस्त हो गयी.., नयी जगह थी नया माहोल .. नए लोग. पैर जमाने में समय तो लगता ही है.. और फिर मुझे अच्छे से मन लगा के पढना था.. मेरी रोज मर्रा की जिंदगी काफी कठिन थी.. पहले सुबह उठके बाथरूम धरना... क्यूंकि एक बार जो मेरी रूम मेट घुसती थी तो १ घंटे से पहले बाहर नहीं आती थी.. 

शुरूआती हफ्तों में इस कारण मुझे काफी परेशानी झेलनी पड़ी... टाइम से उठने के बाद भी मैं कॉलेज लेट ही पहुँचती थी.. और तब तक पहला लेक्चर आधा निकल चूका होता था.. काफी डिस्कशन के बाद मैं अपनी रूम मेट को साफ़ रूप से कह दिया था की सोने से पहले अपना सामान बाथरूम से हटा लिया करे ताकि सुबह को जल्दी उठ मैं अपना काम रफ़्तार से कर सकू... 



***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

अब सुबह सादे चार बजे उठना .. उसके उठने से पहले पहेले कपडे पेहें के तयार होना.. क्यूंकि एक बार वो उठ जाती तो स्लो मोशन में काम करती मेरी भी रफ़्तार को थाम देती थी.. उसके रहते न ही मैं कपडे बदल सकती थी.. और ना ही बाथरूम में चेंज कर सकती थी.. चूँकि रोज़ नहाने के बाद बाथरूम बहुत गीला हो जाता था.. और यदि कोई कपडा गलती से  जमीन पे गिर जाए तो हो जाता था कल्याण.. 

उसके उठने से पहले  कपड़ो की इस्त्री कर के रेडी करती थी.. नाश्ते की तयारी करती थी.. वो जैसे उठ बाथरूम में घुसती थी मैं .. कपडे बदल के सामान रेडी करके निकल जाती थी.. इस तरह न मेरी तेज़ गति से उसे फरक पड़ता था ना ही उसकी धीमी गति से मुझे.. 

फिर कॉलेज में सारा दिन लेक्चर सुन न.. नोट करना.. कैंटीन में नोट्स बनाना.. और फ्री लेक्चर में नोट्स को दोहराना.. दोपहर का खाना मैं घर आके ही करती थी.. मेरे जाने के बाद मेड आके सफाई वगेरा कर  जाती और दोपहर का खाना बना जाती थी.. तो मैं दोपहर में घर लौट के खाना गरम कर के खा लेती थी.. पापा मम्मा से भी बात कर लेती थी.. शाम में घर आके.. थोडा सोती थी.. और एंटरटेनमेंट करती थी .. फिर खाना खा के.. बरतर धोके सो जाती थी..

इतने व्यस्त शेड्यूल में कैसे ३-४ महीने गुज़र गए पता ही नहीं चला.. 



***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

हमारे कॉलेज में काफी फेस्ट और बहुत से कार्यक्रम हुआ करते थे.. मैंने कभी उनमे ह्सिसा लेने की नहीं सोची.. क्यूंकि मेरी रूचि जिन जिन एक्टिविटीज में थी उसके लिए  कोई कार्यक्रम नहीं रकः गया था.. 
नाचने गाने का मैं अकेले बंद कमरे में ही मज़ा उठाया करती थी.. 
इन सब भाग्दोड़ में कब मेरे दिमाग मैं बनी कुम्भकरण की जगह को व्यस्तता ने भर दिया पता ही नहीं चला.. अब मैं उसके बार एमे नहीं सोचती थी.. पर उसे याद जरूर करती थी.. याद कार  यूँही मुस्कुराया भी करती थी.. 

अजीब पागल थी मैं.. मैंने उसे ढूंढने की ना तो कभी कोशिश की न और ही वो कभी मुझे ऐसा लगा की शायद उसने मुझे खोजा हो.. 
वो तो पता नहीं कैसा था.. पता नहीं शायद याद भी न करता हो.. 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## indoree

*बहुत ही शानदार लिखा है आपने वृंदा जी,* 

पूरी कहानी अभी आधे घंटे में पढ़ ली और कही कही तो ये लगा की में खुद उस ट्रेन में था और शायद कुछ हद तक आपके कुम्भकरण की आदते मुझ से काफी मिलती जुलती है.......

आगे इन्तेजार रहेगा, और जल्द ही वो वक्त आने वाला है जब आपकी उससे फिर मुलकात होगी और वो काफी रोचक होगी .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Vrinda

उस दिन सुबह जब उठी तो मौसम काफी सुहावना था.. रोमांटिक सा.. ठंडा ठंडा.. मैं तयार होक  अच्छे से मूड में कॉलेज गयी.. पर जब दोपहर को निकलने का समय हुआ तो काफी बारिश हो रही थी.. मुझे अपने भीगने का दर नहीं था.. मुझे तो बारिशे बहुत पसनद थी.. दर था अपनी मोती मोती किताबो के खराब होने का.. 

काफी देर बारिश रुकने का इंतज़ार कर मैंने .. खाना स्किप कर लाइब्रेरी में बैठने का फैसला किया.. लाइब्रेरी में अक्सर कपल्स जाया करते थे.. पढ़ाई तो दूर.. किताबो में प्यार तलाशते कपल्स साथ साथ बैठ कर हाथ में हाथ डाले किताबें पढने का नाटक अक्र्ते.. मंद मंद मुस्काते एक दुसरे से इशारो में और निगाहों ही निगाहों में बाते करते.. 

इसीकारण मैं लाइब्रेरी में पढने से बेहतर कैंटीन में पढना प्रेफर करती थी.. क्यूंकि वंहा जाके मुझे रह रह के कुम्भकरण की याद आती और.. सरे दिमाग की भजिया तल जाती थी..  

पर आज मौसम बहुत बईमान था.. और मेरा दिल भी.. मैंने लाइब्रेरी से शेक्सपियर की रोमियो जूलिएट इशू करवाई.. मुस्काती मुस्काती मैं पढ़ ही रही थी.. कि लाइब्रेरियन ने एक कपल को धर लिया.. अश्लील हरकत करते हुए.. 
मैं तो तुरंत वंहा से कट ली.. बारिश अब कम हो चुकी थी.. पर अब मुझे भूख नहीं थी.. मैंने पास वाले कॉफ़ी शॉप में जेक आराम से अपनी रोमियो जूलिएट पढने का फैसला किया.. और वैसे भी बारिश में चाय कोफी और पकोड़े बहुत अच्छे लगते हैं.. 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने एक कोल्ड कॉफ़ी विथ आइसक्रीम आर्डर की.. आराम से अपनी किताब पड़ी.. काफ रिलैक्स फील कर रही थी इतने दिनों बाद.. बस कुछ एक डेड घंटे में  रिलैक्स करने के बाद मैंने वंहा से निकलने की तयारी की.. एक हाथ में किताबे लिए और एक हाथ से दोपट्टा संभालती मैंसामने देख चल रही थी की तभी मेरा दुष्ट दुप्पट्टा साथ पड़ी कुर्सी में अड़ गया.. और बस में गिरते गिरते बची.. दुपट्टा निकाल मैं धीमे कदमो से दुप्पट्टा संभालते हुए आगे बाद रही थी और.. 

धम्म से टकराई गयी किसी से.. 

***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

और टकराई भी किस से.. कुम्भकरण से.. 

“तुम...??” उसने मुझे देखते ही कहा..
“आप” “ मैं भी उसे तुम कहना चाहती थी पर तहज़ीब... उफ्फ्फ.. तहज़ीब का असर कुछ अलग ही होता है.. 
यंहा कैसे.. ? उसने पुछा.. 
बस ऐसे की कॉफ़ी पीने आई थी.. मैंने साधारण से कॉमन जवाब दिया.. 
“हाँ वो तो मैं जानता हु ये कॉफ़ी शॉप है अब यंहा तुम  सब्जी खरीदने तो आई नहीं होंगी.., किसके साथ आई हो.. उसने इधेर उधर झांकते हुए पुछा.. “ एक अजीब सी मुस्कान थी.. जलन और excitement मभरी.. जलन शायद मेरे किसी के सतह होने की.. और excitement शायद मुझे इतने समय बाद देखने की..

कुछ भी हो सकता है.. शायद वो मेरा वेहेम  ही हो.. और शायद उसे कोई फरक ही न पड़ता हो.. 
“हेल्लो” , “मैडम कहाँ खो गयी...” उसने मेरी आँखों के आगे हाथ हिलाते हुए बोला..
कुछ नहीं,.. मैं तो किसी के साथ नहीं आई पर आप शायद किसी के साथ जरूर आये हैं..,, उसके साथ आई लड़की पर उसका ध्यान खींचते हुए मैंने उसे याद दिलाया.. 

“ओह हाँ..” इन से मिलो ये है.. अन्वेषा... 
“ओह.. हाय अन्वेषा... “ कैसे हो..”
 “ मेरी बहन” उसने मेरे चेहरे पे बनी नकली मुस्कान को भांपते हुए मुझे टोकते हुए कहा.. 
मैं मेरी नकली मुस्कान.. एक बड़ी वाली चमकदार स्माइल में बदल गयी.. 
“अच्छा अब मैं चलती हूँ.. बारिश भी रुक गयी है.. मुझे घर जाना है.. , ब्ब्ये.. एन्जॉय योर कॉफ़ी... “

----------


## vedant thakur

मैं निकलने ही लगी थी.. उसने मुझे टोकते हुए कहा.. “अरे तुम उस दिन गाडी में अपना स्केच भूल गयी थी.. “ हाथ बढ़ा के स्केच लौटाते हुए उसने कहा.. 
मैं तो उस स्केच को कबसे भूल भी चुकी थी.. पर उसे याद था.. और उसने उसे संभाल के रखा.. मेरी लिए ये बहुत बड़ी बात थी..

----------


## vedant thakur

उसने वो स्केच मुझे फोल्डेड कागज़ की तरह दिया.. मैंने उसे अपनी किताब के बीचे में दिया.. उसे धन्यवाद कर मैं वंहा से निकल गयी.. गुस्सा तो इस बात का आया की उसने मुझे रुकने को नहीं कहा.... 
घर पहुँच कर जब उसका दिया कागज़ खोला तो खुद ब खुद चेहरे पे मुस्कान आ गयी.. उसमे लिखा था..

-------------------------------जारी रहेगी----------------------------

----------


## Vrinda

उसमे लिखा था.. 

“ मैं पागल नहीं हु जो तुम्हारे हाथो से बनी अपनी इतनी सुंदर स्केच तुम्हे वापिस कर दूँ... पर फिर भी अगर वापिस लेने की जिद्द है तो नीचे दिए नंबर पे कांटेक्ट कर के ले लेना.. पता नहीं अब कब मुक्कालात  हो.. “
नीचे उसका नंबर लिखा था.. मन तो हुआ की उसी समय उसे फोन करके उसकी आवाज़ सुनु.. पर फोन मिलाके क्या कहती.. मुझे तो अब तक उसका नाम नहीं पता था.. उसने बताया ही नहीं और नंबर के साथ लिखा भी नहीं..

क्या बोलूंगी फोन करके .. मुझे किस से बात करनी है.. कुम्भकरण से..?? उफ़ मैं एक और उलझन में फस गयी.. ऐसा लग रहा था ... सामने  हलवा खीर गुलाब जामुन रखा है पर मैं खा नहीं सकती.. क्यों.. क्यूंकि चम्मच नहीं है.. 
मुझे खुद पे ही गुस्सा आरहा था.. “बुद्धू कहींकी नाम भी नहीं पुछा.. बेवकूफ, इडियट... “ मैं बुदबुदाते हुए खुद को ही कोसने लगी.. 
रात भर करवटें बदलती रही.. क्या करू... क्या करू.. कहीं वो मेरे फोन का इंतज़ार न कर रहा हो... 

***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

सुबह नाहा रही थी.. की उसी सोच में डूबी हुई... की फोन करू तो कैसे... की तभी मेरे दिमाग की बत्ती जली... “अन्वेषा...” हाँ ये अच्छा रहेगा.. खुद से बात कर मैं फ़टाफ़ट नहा धोके कपडे पहन बाहर आई.. आते ही वो कागज तलाशने लगी.. “कहाँ गया..., कहाँ रख दिया.. उफ़... “ सर पकड़ के वही बैठ गयी.. वो कागज़ शायद गुम्म हो गया था.. , या फिर मुझे याद नहीं आ रहा था की मैंने उसे कहाँ रखा..
मेरी हड़बड़ी से मैंने अपनी सोती हुई मेरी लाइफ की दूसरी कुम्भकरण मेरी रूम मेट को जगह दिया था... 
“क्या कर रही हो... क्या धुंध रही हो..?” उसने अपनी सोई सोई सी आवाज़ मैं बंद हुई आँखों में बोला.. और तकिया अपने मुंह पे कर के सो गयी.. 

उसने जैसे ही तकिया उठाया उसके नीचे एक कागज पड़ा दिखा.. मैंने तुरंत जाके कागज उठाया.. खोला.. 
थैंक गॉड वो वोही कागज़ था.. मैं इमोशनल हो अपनी सोई हुई रूममेट को लिपट के  बोली थैंक यू थैंक यू थैंक यू.. यू आर  सो स्वीट... ,  , झुंझला के तकिया हटा हर सिचुएशन से अनजान वो बोली.. अब क्या कर दिया मोहतरमा मैंने... जो इतना प्यार पुचकार रही हो.. 
“कुछ नहीं.. “ मैं उस से हट के  कड़ी हुई.. अपनी ख़ुशी अपने चेहरे पर से छिपाती अपने मुस्कान में दबाती मैं अपना बैग उठाके कमरे से बाहर निकल गयी.. बहार जाते ही सबसे पहले मैंने फोन मिलाया.. 
“the number you are calling is not answering at this moment, please try again later’  मैंने दुबारा मिलाया.. “the number you are calling is not answering at this moment, please try again later’  वो फोन नहीं उठा रहा था.. थोड़ी देर बाद मैंने दुबारा मिलाया.. घंटी बजी “the number you are calling is busy at the moment, please try again later’  उसने फोन काट दिया.. 

***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

मैं उदास हो गयी.. मुरझाये चेहरे से कोल्लेज पहुंची.. लेक्चर चल रहा था.. तभी उसका कॉल बेक आया.. लेक्चर में होने के कारण मैं उठा नहीं सकी.. फोन भी साइलेंट पे था.. कब बजा पता नहीं चला.. लंच में मिलाया दुबारा.. घंटी बजी.. 
तीन घंटियो के बाद उस और से आवाज़ आई.. “हेल्लो”
“हेल्लो” मैंने जवाब में कहा..
“हेल्लो , यस , किस से बात करनी है आपको... ?” दूसरी और से आती आवाज़ ने प्रश्न दागा..
“जी. वो.. जी वो मुझे अन्वेषा से बात करनी है.., “
“जी मैं तो अभी बाहर हु घर पहुँच कर उस से बात करवाता हूँ,, आप कोण बोल रहीं हैं.. कोई मेसेज हो तो बता दीजिये.. वैसे अप उसके नंबर पे फोन कर लीजिये.. वो घर पे ही है.. मैं उसे बोलता हूँ आपको कॉल बेक कर लेगी..“
“नहीं पर मेरे पास उसका यही नंबर है... “
“ओह.. चलिए कोई बात नहीं मैं दे  देता हूँ.. आपका शुभ ना,?” उसने फिर मेरा नाम पुछा.. 
“जी मैं .. मीरा.. “ मैंने पहली बार फोर्मल्ली उसे अपना नाम बताया..
“मीरा,.. मीरा... उसकी तो मीरा नाम की कोई फ्रेंड नहीं है.. “
इस से पहले की मैं कुछ एक्सप्लेन करती...
“एक मिनट... एक मिनट... कहीं तुम तो नहीं हो.. वो ट्रेन वाली.. वो स्केच वाली और फिर कॉफ़ी शॉप वाली.. “
उसने मुझे पहचान लिया.. मैं बात करते करते मुस्कुरा रही थी..”अच्छा तो मैडम का नाम मीरा है.. “
“ हाय... मैं मोहित.. पर प्यार से लोग मुझे किसना कहते हैं.. 
मुझे उसके इस नटखट पने पे  अचानक ही जोर से हसी आ गयी.. 

***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

“ओह तो तुम हंसती भी हो.. मुझे तो लगा बस झगडा करती हो.. “
मैं बहुत कुछ कहना चाहती थी.. पूछना चाहती थी.. पर मुंह से शब्द नहीं फूट रहे थे.. 
“कहीं तुमने वो स्केच वापिस मांगने के लिए तो फोन नहीं किया... ??” उसकी आवाज़ में मसखरी थी.. 
“नहीं नहीं.. वो आप रख लीजिये मैं नया बना लुंगी.. “ मैंने हड़बड़ी में जवाब दिया.. 
“इसका मतलब मेरा चेहरा अब तक याद है.. “ उसकी आवाज़ में संतोष और ख़ुशी भरी थी.. 
मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आरहा था की क्या बात करू.. , मैंने अन्वेषा का सहारा फिर से लिया.. 
“अन्वेषा कैसी है.. ?, मैं बारे में कुछ पूछ रही थी क्या.. ?”
“वो ठीक है.. घर पे है.. पर तुम ये बताओ तुमने फोन मिलाके उस से बात करने की बात क्यों कही...?”
“मुझे आपका नाम नहीं पता था,... क्या कहती किस से बात करनी है..”
मैं अभी थोडा शरमा ही रही थी.. की उसने पुछा.. “शाम को क्या कर रही हो..?”
“क्लासेज के बाद सीधा घर.... क्यों..?”
“तो फिर ठीक है शाम को उसी कॉफ़ी शॉप में.. ठीक ६ बजे.. “
“पर.. “ मैंने बहाना बनाने की कोशिश की पर.. मेरी कोशिश पे पानी फेरते हुए उसने तीर छोड़ा... अकेले पि सकती हो मेरे साथ नहीं.. मुझमे कांटे लगे हैं.. ट्रेन में भी तो मेरे साथ ही कॉफ़ी पि रही थी.. तो अब क्या दिक्कत है..”


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

मैं सोच में पड़ गयी, मेरा जवाब न आने पर उसने मुझे कन्विंस करने की कोशिश.. “अकेले नहीं आऊंगा.. अन्वेषा साथ होगी.. अगर तुम्हे अकेले मिलने में परेशानी है तो.. “
“नहीं नहीं ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है.. बस वो.. “
 “क्या वो.. “
“वो मुझे घर जाके खाना बनाना होता है.. सब शेड्यूल बिगड़ जायेगा.. “
“ठीक है.. डिनर भी कर लेंगे...” उसने कहा.. 
मुझे थोडा अजीब लगा.. जाने क्या सोच रहा होगा वो मेरे बारे में .. पहली मुलाकात में डिनर के लिए पूछ रही हु.. पर मैंने तो केवल अपनी मज़बूरी ज़ाहिर की थी.. 
मैंने फिर चुप्पी साध ली.. क्यूंकि मैं डिनर तो बिलकुल एक्स्पेक्ट नहीं कर रही थी.. 

***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

“हेल्लो.. , तुम हो ..??” उसने मेरा ध्यान बंटाया.. 
“ह्म्म्म” 
“तो फिर पक्का न.. “ उसने मुझसे कन्फर्मेशन ली.. 
“पक्का तो नहीं कह सकती पर.. देखती हु.. “
“ठीक है.. मैं इंतज़ार करूँगा.. , टेक केयर बाय.. “
“बाय.. “ इस से पहले की मैं कहती .. “इट वाज़ नाईस टॉकिंग टू यु..” फोन कट चूका था.. 
फोन रखते ही सबसे पहले मैंने उसका नंबर सेव किया.. मैं उस  कागज के पुर्जे की मोहताज नहीं रहना चाहती थी.. 
उस दिन मेरा दिन काटे नहीं कट रहा था.. अपनी फवरेट सब्जेक्ट के लेक्चर भी बोरिंग लग रहे थे.. बुक खोले.. चेहरे की दाहिनी हाथ की हथेली पे टिकाये मैं दूसरी दुनिया में खोई हुई थी.. मुस्कुराती.. नज़रे झुकाती मैं अपने आप में ही शरमाई जा रही थी.. 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

तभी एक चाक कंधे पे पड़ा... 
“मीरा... मैंने तुमसे पुछा.. मुस्कुरा क्या रही हो.. कहाँ ध्यान है तुम्हारा... ?”
“रोज्ज़ तो बिना पूछे ही तुमसे जवाब आता है... आज क्लास में ध्यान नहीं है.. ? प्रोफेस्सर का एक्स्ट्रा लेक्चर.. 
“सर कैन आई गो होम, आई कुड नोट स्लीप लास्ट नाईट..” मैंने सच बताया.. 
“ओके.. गो होम टेक रेस्ट , बट आई डोंट एक्स्पेक्ट ऍन इर्रिस्पोंसिब्ल बेहविऔर फ्रॉम अ ब्राइट स्टूडेंट लिखे यू.. डोंट रिपीट इट नेक्स्ट टाइम..” उन्होंने ने हिदायत और चेतावनी एक साथ देते हुए मुझे घर जाने की आज्ञा दी...



***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## ashwanimale

हुम्म..... प्रतिदिन दो अपडेट मिल रहे हैं, पहले से काफी ज्यादा अच्छा लग rही है यह सचुएशन, शुक्रिया लेखिका|

----------


## Mukul00

Plz age be update karo    plz......................................plz......  ...

----------


## Vrinda

घर पहुँचते ही सबसे पहले मैंने बैग पलंग पे फेंका.... और.. चेहरे पे हाथ रखके बेड पे गिर गयी... एक अजीब सी फीलिंग हो रही थी.. मिलने का उत्साह और मन में बहुत बेचैनी थी.. दर भी लग रहा था.. की अगर कहीं उसे मेरा नेचर या मैं पसनद ना आई तो.. मैं खुद से ही सवाल कर रही थी.. “इज़ इट अ डेट... “ और फिर खुद ही अपने सवाल का जवाब देती..  “ना.....” ऐसे कैसे हो सकता है.. वो क्यों पूछने लगा मुझे डेट के लिए.. उसके आगे पीछे तो कई घुमती होंगी.. 
तभी मेरे फोन की घंटी बजी.. 
मेसेज था.. मोहित का.. 
“आप आरहे हो न.. “, हैं.... मैं बार बार नंबर देखि और उस मेसेज में लिखा “आप” देखू.. 
मैंने रिप्लाई किया .. “ह्म्म्म, विल बे देयर एट ६.. प्लीज बी ओन टाइम... , मुझे इंतजार करना पसंद नहीं.. “
उसका रिप्लाई आया.. “आई ऍम आलरेडी देयर...”

***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## Vrinda

जिसे पड़ते ही मेरे होश उड़ गए.. वो इतनी जल्दी वंहा पहुँच के क्या कर रहा था.. वो इतनी जल्दी क्यों आया..??
मैंने रिप्लाई किया..  “ झूठे... आई  हेट लाइज टू... “
उसका रिप्लाई आया.. “ यू डोंट बिलीव मी ... ओके.. वेयर आर यु... आई ऍम कमिंग तो पिक यु अप..”
वो कुछ जादा ही फ़ास्ट जा रहा था.. पर मैं भी देखना चाहती थी की वो झूट बोल रहा है या नहीं.. 
मैंने अपने खुराफाती दिमाग से रिप्लाई किया .. “ओके.. मीत में एट द गेट ऑफ़ आर वी कॉलेज.. इन १० मिनट्स “
“ओके कमिंग..” उसका आखिरी मेसेज आया.. 
मैंने उसे तो कह दिया दस मिनट में मिलने को पर क्या मैं इतनी जल्दी तयार हो पाऊँगी.... मैंने फटाफट  मुंह हाथ धोया कपडे चेंज किये.. बाल सेट किये, सैंडल पहनी , अपना वॉलेट उठाया.. रूम लॉक किया और निकल गयी.. मुझे टेंशन हो रही थी की कहीं वो मुझसे जल्दी न पहुँच जाए.. आखिर सवाल मेरे शक का था.. और फिर मुझे इंतज़ार करवाना भी अच्छा नहीं लगता... 


***जारी रहेगी..

----------


## ashwanimale

बेहतरीन है कहानी (शब्द कम हैं लेकिन कई गुना ज्यादा प्रशंसा समझें), कोशिस करें कि अपडेट शीघ्र मिलें हमें, थैंक्स

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने बिल्डिंग से बहार निकलते ही वो एक आधा किलोमीटर की दूरी के लिए रिक्शा किया.. मैं चाहती तो तेज़ चलके जा सकती थी.. पर मैं थकी हुई और पसीने से बेहाल नहीं दिखना चाहती थी.. कुछ ही मिनटों में मैं पहुँच गयी.. दो तीन मिनट इंतज़ार के बाद वो आ गया.. आखिरी मेसेज से २० मिनट के बाद... 
आते ही उसने सॉरी कहा. १० मिनट लेट आने के लिए. मेरे लिए तो अच्छा ही था,.. वरना तो मैं भी पहुंची न होती.. पर फिर भी मैंने नखरे दिखाए.. इसका मतलब आप कॉफ़ी शॉप पे नहीं थे.. 
“मैं था.. बस किसी काम से पास वाली मार्किट गया था….. “ थोड़ी देर चुप रहने के बाद उसने अपने जैकेट से खुबसूरत येलो ट्यूलिप्स और मुझे देते हुए कहा...“ तुम्हारे लिए ये लेने.. “

----------


## Vrinda

बाइक कॉलेज परिसर में पार्क कर.. हम लोग वाक कर के कॉफ़ी शॉप पहुंचे.. इस दोरान कई बार चलते हुए हमारे हाथ आपस में टकराए.. और मैं तो बस बार बार कभी उन फूलों को देखू और फिर उसकी शकल देखू.. और जो शकल देखती पकड़ी जाऊ तो नजर उसी दिशा में किसी पर चीज़ पर कर लू ताकि उसे ये न फील हो की मैं उसे देख रही थी.... 
पर वो येल्लो ट्यूलिप्स क्यों लाया.. बेव्कूओफ़ गुलाबी नहीं ला सकता था.. शायद व सिर्फ दोस्त रहना चाहता था.. पर उसकी दोस्ती भी मेरे बहुत कुछ थी.. 

हम लोग कॉफ़ी शॉप पहुँच के एक अच्छी सी कम्फर्टेबल कुशंस वाली सीट पर बैठे... मैं एक हॉट कॉफ़ी आर्डर करने की सोच रही थी.. पर उसने मुझे बग्ताया की की वह की एक स्पेशल कोल्ड कॉफ़ी है.. “डेविलज़ ओन” उसने कहा वो बहुत अच्छी होती है. तो मैंने उसके कहने पर वो आर्डर कर दी..

----------


## Vrinda

उसने मुझसे पुछा की “पापा कैसे हैं..” 
“ठीक हैं..” 
“घर पे बताके आई हो.. या.. “ 
“घर पे .. मतलब...?” 
“घर पे मम्मी पापा को बताके आई हो न... “ 
“अरे.. घर पे क्यों बताऊ जब में यंहा अकेली रहती हु.. ?? 
“ओह अच्छा.. गुड .. “ 
“और तुम..?”... सॉरी सॉरी आप...” मुझे तुरंत ही तुम कहने का एहसास हुआ.. “आप क्या कर रहे हो आजकल.. सिर्फ ट्रेनों पर ही घूमते हो या मंजिल भी है कोई.. ?” 
“हा हा हा हा... अरे... कोई कैसे पूरी जिंदगी ट्रेन पर घूम सकता है..??” 
“बिलकुल घूम सकता है अगर वो ट्रेन का टी टी हो या ट्रेन का ड्राईवर... या फिर जिसे ट्रैवलिंग पसंद हो”

----------


## Vrinda

“ हा हा हा हा हा,,, पर मैं टी टी तो बिलकुल नहीं हु और ड्राईवर तो बिलकुल नहीं.. , हाँ घुमने का थोडा बहुत शोकीन हु.. पर उस वक्त में किसी एग्जाम के लिए बहार गया था और घर लौट रहा था.. “ 
“ह्म्म्म..” मुझे अपना जवाब अब तक नहीं मिला की वो क्या करता है.. 
“वैसे मैं मास्टर्स कर रहा हु.. इन मास कॉम और तुम..??” 
“मैं एम् एससी.... कर रही हु.. “ 
“आर वि.. से..??” उसने तुक्का लगाया.. और तुक्का सही भी था.. 
“हाँ..” मैंने मुस्कुराते हुए जवाब दिया.. 
“हॉस्टल..??” 
“सॉर्ट ऑफ़..” मैंने अफ़सोस जताते हुए बताया.. 
फिर थोड़ी देर के लिए हमारे और कुफ्फी के बीचे थोड़ी खामोशी छा गयी...मैंने चुप्पी तोड़ते हुए उस से अन्वेषा के बारे में पुछा..

----------


## alymax

कृपया एसी ही लिखती रहे और हमे पढने को मिलेगा

----------


## Vrinda

अन्वेषा कैसी है..?? और क्या कर रही है वो.. 

उसने अपनी कॉफ़ी से नज़रे हटा के मुस्कुराते हुए मेरी और देखा.. " मुझे लगता है अन्वेषा को साथ लाता तो ज्यादा अच्छा हो होता... "
उसने मेरी टांग खींची... 

मैंने कॉफ़ी के गिलास होंतो से लगाए.. गिलास में मुंह छिपाके मुस्कुरा रही थी.. जो शायद वो भांप चूका था... 

गिलास निचे रखा तो एक तेज्ज़ लाइट चमकी... उसके फोन का फ़्लैश था.. उसने  कॉफ़ी की झाग से बनी मेरी मूंछो वाली फोटो लेली.. 
मैंने उसके हाथ से मोबाइल खींचना चाहा.. और खींचतान में सारी कॉफ़ी उसके कपड़ो पे.. 

शक्स.... मेने ये क्या कर दिया... " इ ऍम सो सॉरी.. "

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने दुपट्टे से उसकी गन्दी शर्ट पोंछनी चाही.. 

"इट्स ओके... रहने दो.. " 
"ये आपकी फव्रेट शर्ट है क्या...?" मैंने भोला सा चेहरा  बनाते हुए पुछा...
"नहीं... "  .... "पर अब हो गयी है.. "

उसने मेरी गिल्ट कम करने के लिए कहा शायद.. पर जो भी कहा मुझे अच्छा लगा..

----------


## Mukul00

update plz.................................plz...........  .............plz.................................p  lz................................................  ..................................................  .....+++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसी भी क्या मजबूरी जो कहानी आगे न बढ़ने दे, सेड थिंग

----------


## Vrinda

> ऐसी भी क्या मजबूरी जो कहानी आगे न बढ़ने दे, सेड थिंग





> update plz.................................plz...........  .............plz.................................p  lz................................................  ..................................................  .....+++++++++++++++++++++


me daftar se ****ti pe hu somvar join krungi milan ka document daftar me rakha hai pahunchte hi update kar ti hu

----------


## Shivam jain

वृंदा जी कहानी बहुत अच्छी है .. अपडेट दीजिये ..

----------


## Vrinda

“अन्वेषा कैसी है “ मैंने सवाल दागा
उसने पलटवार करते हुए जवाब दिया.. “वो ठीक है.. , पहले तुम ये बताओ की जब तुम्हे कुछ सूझता नहीं तो तुम अन्वेषा को बीच में क्यों ले आती हो..?”
उसके जवाब ने मुझे चित्त कर दिया.. इस से पहले की में कुछ बोलती .. उसने उसकी पसंद की मेरे लिए आई कॉफ़ी के बारे में मुझसे पुछा..
“कॉफ़ी कैसी है..? मस्त है न..?”
“हाँ अच्छी है.. “
“मुझे अक्सर अच्छी चीजें ही पसंद आती हैं.. “
मैंने.. स्माइल किया.. तो उसने शरारत भरी मुस्कान से कहा.. “तुम भी बहुत अच्छी हो.. “
उसने एक चीज़ी लाइन का तीर मेरी और फेंका.. पर मैंने उसके तीर का कुछ जवाब नहीं दिया..

----------


## Vrinda

“ कुछ खाओगी..?”

“नहीं.. चलें...?”

“कहाँ.... ?”
“घर.. और कहाँ...?”

“मेरे या तुम्हारे..?” उसने एक और  तीर फेंका.. 

“अपने अपने.. “

“हाहाहा.. गुड आईडिया.. चलो.. “

उसने पेमेंट की..., और हम कॉफ़ी शॉप से बाहर की और जाने लगे.. 
बाहर अँधेरा होने लगा था.. उसकी बाइक सामने ही खडी.. थी.. मौसम सुहावना था.. शाम में गर्मी भी ज्यादा नहीं थी... 
“चलो.. बैठो , मैं तुम्हे ड्राप कर देता हु... “ बाइक पर तयार बैठकर उसने मेरे आगे घर छोड़ने का प्रस्ताव रखा,..

“नहीं मैं वाक करके जाउंगी.. “

----------


## Vrinda

“तो ठीक है चलो मैं छोड आता हूँ.. “ उसने बाइक से उतारते हुए कहा.. 

“क्यूँ... ?, मैं बाइक से नहीं जाना चाहती.. “

“मैंने भी पैदल ही छोड़ने की बात कही.. , अँधेरा होने वाला है.. अकेले जाना ठीक नहीं है.. मैं छोड आता हूँ.. चलो.. “ उसने मुझे आदेश दिया..

“ओके चलो..” हमे सड़क पार कर कॉलेज की तरफ जाना था.. मैं पार कर रही थी... मैं बायीं और से आते ट्रैफिक की तरफ देख रही थी... 

वो मेरे दाहिनी और था.. इस से पहले की मैं पार करती.. उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा.. मैंने तुरंत नज़रे सड़क से हटा उसकी ओर देखा.. उसका ध्यान  रास्ते पे था.. जाने क्या सोच रहा था वो.. उसने हाथ पकड़ के मुझे सड़क पार करवाई.. और पार करते समय, हर पल मेरी नज़र उसके चेहरे पर थी.. की शायद एक पल को मेरे और उसने देखा तो कहीं मैं मिस न कर दूँ..

----------


## Vrinda

और पार करने के बाद भी काफी देर तक उसने मेरा हाथ पकडे रखा.. थोड़ी देर बाद याद आने पर उसने हाथ छोड के कहा.. “ओह.. ! सॉरी... मुझे सड़क पार करनी नहीं आती.. “

मुझे पता था वो नाटक कर रहा है.. “इट्स ओके.. “

वाक करते करते.. शायद हमने कॉफ़ी शॉप से ज्यादा बात की.. उसने मेरी फॅमिली के बारे में पुछा .. और मैंने उसकी.. अब शायद हम दोनों आपस में खुलने लगे थे..  समय कब कट गया.. हम लोग कब घर पहुंचे पता ही नहीं.. चला... 
मैं जाने लगी..  “ तुमसे मिलके अच्छा लगा.. “

उसने कहा .. “मुझे भी.. ... “और मैं मुड गयी.. 

उसने पीछे से आवाज़ डी.. “ऊपर नहीं बुलाओगी... ?”

“ऊपर लडको का आना मना है.. “ मैंने दूर से ही चिल्ला का जवाब दिया.. 

उसने स्माइल करते हुए अपने बालो में हाथ फेरा और मुड कर वापिस चला गया.. मैं अन्दर जाके  खिड़की से छुपके उसे देख रही थी.. वो जाते जाते भी पीछे मुड मुड के देख रहा था.. शायद मेरी एक अंतिम झलक पाने को..

----------


## Vrinda

और फिर.. कुछ ही समय में देखते ही देखते वो मेरी नजरो से ओझल हो गया.. 

मैं रात भर उसके बारे में सोचती रही.. उसकी बाते उसकी हरकतें..उसकी मक्खन सी बातें.. ट्रेन से बिछड़ने के बाद उसके लिए आई फीलिंग  जिनको मैंने दबा दिया था.. फॉर फिर से जागृत होने लगी.. अज भी मेरी ऐसी ही हालत थी जैसी की कुछ महीने पहले कॉलेज ज्वाइन करने पर थी.. 

उसके फ=दिए फूल साइड टेबल पर पड़े वास में लगे थे.. खूबसूरत ट्यूलिप्स .. मासूम से.. जैसे धीरे धीरे बोलते हुए कानो में मिसरी घोलते से.. और बस यही सब सोचते सोचते जाने मुझे कब नींद आ गयी..

सुबह उठी तो देखा उसकी मिस कॉल थी.. कितनी... ओह माय गॉड १२ मिस कॉल्स... और ३ मेस्सगेस भी थे.. 
स्क्रीन पर आने वाला पहला मेसेज खोला..  उसमे लिखा था.. 

*“शायद कल मेरे साथ बिताया वक्त  तुम्हे अच्छा ना लगा हो.. इ ऍम सॉरी अगर मेरी किसी बात का बुरा लगा.. पर मुलजिम को अपनी सफाई देने का एक मोका तो मिलना चाहिए.. टेक केयर .. एंड हवे अ नाईस डे.. “*  मेरी आंखें फटी की फटी रह गयी.. ये आज का मेसेज था.. सुबह के ४ बजे का..

----------


## ashwanimale

ध्यान रखें : लेट अपडेट पाठक पर एक अत्याचार के समान है, सो मैनेज इट फ़ास्ट एंड पोस्ट *द अपडेट प्लीज़*

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने अगला सन्देश पढ़ा.. “ तुम शायद मुझसे खफा हो.. तभी शायद मेरी किसी मेसेज या किसी फोन का जवाब नहीं दे रही.., पर सच कहूँ तो मैंने वही कहा जो मेरे दिल ने मुझे कहने को कहा.., फिर भी यदि  नाराज़गी है तो में कान पकड़ के उठक बैठक करने को भी तयार हु तुम्हारे पूरे कॉलेज के सामने.. “ ये सन्देश रात के १ बजे का था..  

मैंने अपने सर पकड़ लिया.. मेरी ख़ामोशी को उसने मेरी नाराज़गी समझा.. और मुझे मनाने की कोशिश की.. हालाँकि में उस से नाराज़ नहीं थी .. मैं तो बस सो गयी थी.. पर इतनी अट्टेंशन पाके अच्छा लग रहा था..

अब चाहे में नाराज नहीं भी थी.. पर मन कर रहा था की नाराज़गी के इस नाटक को जारी रखने का..

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने अगला सन्देश पढ़ा.. “हाय, हाउ आर यु..?, हाउ वास योर इवनिंग..., इ हद अ ग्रेट टाइम, वात्चिंग यू लिस्तेनिंग एंड टॉकिंग अंस  सिपपिंग थे कॉफ़ी.. एंड वो बातो के साथ.. हवा में घुलती कॉफ़ी की एरोमेटिक खुशबू.. , इ होप मैंने तुम्हे बोर नहीं किया.. i think you can be GF.. अरे कुछ उल्टा मत सोचना.. इ मीन जी ऍफ़.. एज़ इन ग्रेट फ्रेंड..  :):” ये सन्देश रात के १० बजे का था.. पढ़ते ही मेरे hontho पर मुस्कान आ गयी.. मैंने तुरंत उसे कॉल बेक करना  चाहा .. 

पर मैं इस मनाने के दौर को जारी रखना चाहती थी..

----------


## ashwanimale

यस, इस दौर को जारी रखिये

----------


## Vrinda

मैं सोच ही रही थी .. पर फिर मुझे लगा की वो बेचारा पूरी रात शायद सो नहीं पाया मेरे कारण... सिर्फ इसीलिए की मैंने उसका फोन नहीं उठाया , और उसके संदेशो का जवाब नहीं दिया.. इस से पहले की मैं फोन उठा के उसे कॉल करती.. फोन अच्चानक से बजने लगा.. स्क्रीन पर उसका नाम फ़्लैश हो रहा था... 

मैंने फोन उठाया.. और कड़क आवाज़ में बोली... “ क्यों बार बार परेशान कर रहे हो..” और मन ही मन मुस्कुराई अपनी शरारत पे.. 

उस तरफ से कोई आवाज़ नहीं आई.. मैंने फिर कहा.. “हेल्लो “

जब आपको बात नहीं करनी तो आप हेल्लो क्यों कर रही हैं.. फोन काट देती.. इतना भी बोलने की क्या जरूरत थी..

मैंने फिर  उसी कड़क लहजे में जवाब दिया  “अप क्यों बार बार फोन कर रहे हैं मुझे.. ?”

उसकी करुण सी आवाज़ आई.. “आपकी आवाज़ सुन ने के लिए.. “

उसकी इस बात से मेरा मन पिघल गया .. मैंने उसे कहा.. “रात मैं सो रही थी.. इसीलिए जवाब नहीं दे पाई..”

अब उसकी आवाज़ में थोडा सा कदक्पन आया.. “और अभी जो फोन पे आपने कहा.. ?? उसका क्या.. “

मैंने मंद मंद मुस्काते हुए कहा.. “शरारत करना क्या सिर्फ तुम्हे आता है..?”

“शरारत करोगी तो सज़ा भी मिलेगी...” उसने पासा पलटा..

“क्यों.. जब आप शरारत करते हो तो क्या मैं आपको सज़ा देती हूँ..?”

“क्यों..?? ये फोन ना उठाना.. बात ना करना.. ये क्या सज़ा से कम है.. ?” उसने कटाक्ष किया..

मेरा जवाब ना पाने पर.. उसने मुझे २ घंटे बाद  मिलने का आदेश दिया.. “ मैं १२ बजे आपके कॉलेज पहुँच रहा हूँ.. तयार रहना सज़ा पाने के लिए... “

----------


## Vrinda

फोन रखते ही मन में जैसे लड्डू फूटने लगे.. आईने के सामने खुद को देख मैं अपनी ही सुध में खोई शर्माए जा रही थी.. मुस्कुराए जा रही थी.. 

गुलाबी रंग का सूट पहन.. अपने बाल बना मैं तयार होकर कॉलेज के लिए ज्यो ही निकली.. तो क्या देखती हु.. बाहर तो बारिश हो रही है..

बारिश देख मन और भी रोमानिहो गया.. पर अब मैं और परेशान हो गयी की अब कॉलेज कैसे जाऊ.. वो तो बारिश में भीग के भी मेरा वेट करेगा... मैंने उसे फोन मिलाने लगी.. घंटी बजी.. उसने फोन नहीं उठाया शायद वो ड्राइव कर रहा था.. 

मैंने फिर मिलाया.. उस और से किसी ने फोन नहीं उठाया.. और मैं बार बार घडी को देखू.. की १२.३० बजने ही वाले हैं.. वोह पहुँचता होगा.. 

खैर कुछ ही देर में बारिश हलकी हो गयी.. पर सड़क पर  थोड़ी सी ही देर मी झमाझम बारिश से पानी भर गया था.. 

मैं तेज़ कदमो से कॉलेज की और बढ़ रही थी... की तभी एक तेज्ज़ गति से आती गाडी मेरे पास से गुज़र के गयी.. 

और सारा पानी सड़क से उछल के मेरी गुलाबी सूट पर.. हाय राम ये क्या हो गया.. वो मुझे ऐसे देखेगा तो हसेगा.. मेरा सारा रोमांटिक मूड का रायेता फ़ैल गया.. 

मैं जब पहुंची तो वो वह पहले से  खड़ा था.. उसने मेरा सूट नहीं देखा.. वो बस मेरे चेहरे की और देख रहा था.. 

बारिश के कारण वो आज गाडी लाया था.. पर मुझे दर था की मेरे गंदे कपड़ो से उसकी गाडी की सीटें खराब ना हो जायें.. 

मैं धीरे धीरे चल उसके पास आई.. उसने मुझे देखते हुए कहा.. “आज तुम बहुत खूबसूरत लग रही हो..  चलें..?”

----------


## Vrinda

“ह्म्म्म... पर वो.. मेरा सूट......”

“क्या हुआ सूट को.. “, उसने मेरे चेहरे से नज़रे हटा मेरी सूट की और देखा.. “ओह...... कैसे हुआ ये.. किसने किया.. ?”

“कोई तेज़ी से गाडी भगा के गया और.. ..”

“चलो कोई बात नहीं पहले तुम्हारे पि जी चलते हैं.. आप वह चेंज कर लेना.. फिर चलेंगे.. “

“ओके.. ठीक है.. चलो..”

उसके बाद वो कुछ ही दूरी पर मेरे  पि जी तक  मेरे साथ पैदल गया.. मैंने कपडे चेंज किये.. वो तब तक कॉलेज से जाकर गाडी पि जी तक ले आया.. 
मैंने.. अब .. लॉन्ग स्कर्ट और टॉप पहना था.. 

उसने मेरी और का दरवाजा खोल मुझे बिठाया.. और फिर आकर अपनी सीट पर बैठा.. 

वो चुप चाप गाडी चलाये जा रहा था.. 

मैं खामोशी तोड़ते हुए उस से पुछा..”हम कहाँ जा रहे हैं.. ?”

उसने जवाब नहीं दिया..

----------


## ashwanimale

nice.................

----------


## cool king

Bahut hi sundar sabdo me likhi huyi kahani........

----------


## albeli

> Bahut hi sundar sabdo me likhi huyi kahani........


हाँ, ई.ई.ई.ई.ई.ई.ई.ई. और इस तरह की उच्चारण स्टाइल मुझे भी बहुत पसंद आई

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रिय लेखक जी
मिलन को नहीं लिखना है तो उसका जबरिया एंड कर दें, मुझ पाठक को प्रताड़ित न करें।
- लेखन शैली का एक चहेता

----------


## zara khan

कहानी आगे बढ़ाइए लेखिका जी, बेहद ख़ूबसूरत तानाबाना है, हम इसे पढने को आतुर हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

हाँ सही बात है, कहानी आगे बढ़ाइए लेखिका जी, बेहद ख़ूबसूरत तानाबाना है, हम इसे पढने को आतुर हैं

----------


## zara khan

> हाँ सही बात है, कहानी आगे बढ़ाइए लेखिका जी, बेहद ख़ूबसूरत तानाबाना है, हम इसे पढने को आतुर हैं


वाह जी वाह, पंक्ति चोर, हमारी कही पंक्ति के आगे चार शब्द लगा कर अपनी बना ली

----------


## Saroz

I've been reading this story from last night.... but now I'll definately die...without ending of this story.... huhuhu...

----------


## ashwanimale

लेखिका से रिक्वेस्ट है, कहानी को आगे बढ़ाने की, चाहें तो हफ्ते दर हफ्ते चार-चार शब्द बढ़ाते हुए कहानी आगे बढ़ा लें। कहानी आगे बढ़नी चाहिये।

----------


## ashwanimale

जारा जी और अन्य साथियों आपको क्या लगता है कि, क्या कहानी का लेखक पाठकों के प्रति कठोर हृदय प्रतीत होता है।

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## sajan love

> और फिर.. कुछ ही समय में देखते ही देखते वो मेरी नजरो से ओझल हो गया.. 
> 
> मैं रात भर उसके बारे में सोचती रही.. उसकी बाते उसकी हरकतें..उसकी मक्खन सी बातें.. ट्रेन से बिछड़ने के बाद उसके लिए आई फीलिंग  जिनको मैंने दबा दिया था.. फॉर फिर से जागृत होने लगी.. अज भी मेरी ऐसी ही हालत थी जैसी की कुछ महीने पहले कॉलेज ज्वाइन करने पर थी.. 
> 
> उसके फ=दिए फूल साइड टेबल पर पड़े वास में लगे थे.. खूबसूरत ट्यूलिप्स .. मासूम से.. जैसे धीरे धीरे बोलते हुए कानो में मिसरी घोलते से.. और बस यही सब सोचते सोचते जाने मुझे कब नींद आ गयी..
> 
> सुबह उठी तो देखा उसकी मिस कॉल थी.. कितनी... ओह माय गॉड १२ मिस कॉल्स... और ३ मेस्सगेस भी थे..


उपरी लाईनो के लिये शुक्रिया एवं रेपो ++
सेम सिच्युएशन मेरी लव्ह स्टोरी मे भी आई थी।
आज कहानी पढी तो याद ताजा हो गई।
समय मिला तो जरुर शेयर करुंगा

----------


## Vrinda

कहानी आगे बढ़ा रही हूँ। वहीं से जहां छोडी थी।


वो चुप चाप गाडी चलाये जा रहा था.. 
मैंने खामोशी तोड़ते हुए उस से पुछा..”हम कहाँ जा रहे हैं.. ?”
उसने जवाब नहीं दिया.. 
“ तुम मुझे क्या सज़ा देने वाले हो..?” मैंने भोला सा चेहरा बना के बच्चो के लहजे में कहा.. 
उसने सड़क से नज़रे हटा मेरी और गुस्से से देखा.. 
“क्या हुआ कुछ बोलोगे भी.. “ मुझे डर लग रहा है... 
“किस से.. ?” उसने पुछा.. 
“तुमसे... तुम्हारी ख़ामोशी से.. तुम्हारे गुस्से से.. तुम्हारी नाराज़गी से.. “ मैंने एक सांस में अपने दिल की बात कह दी..
“अब मैं तुमसे वहीँ बात  करूँगा.. जहा.. तुम्हे सज़ा देने का मैंने बंदोबस्त किया है.. “
 मुझे अन्दर ही अंदर डर लग रहा था.. उस से नहीं.. इस बात से की में एक लड़की हु.. और वो एक लड़का था.. और जाने वो किस तरह की सज़ा की बात कर रहा था.. 
“ मैं सो गयी थी.. ऐसा नहीं है.. मैंने जान बूझकर कुछ नहीं किया.. “ मैंने सफाई देनी चाही.. 
वो गुस्से से बोला.. “ चुप... बिलकुल चुप... मेरी एक रात जो तुमने बर्बाद की.. अब तुम्हे मुझे वोही रात  दुबारा लौटानी होगी.. , क्या डे सकती हो मेरी बीती रात मुझे...?”
मैं रोने की हालत में  खिड़की की तरफ देखने लगी.. 
वो फिर गुस्से में बोला..”वंहा नहीं.. यंहा देखो.. मेरी तरफ.. मेरी आँखों मैं..”
मेरी आँखों से आंसू बह निकले.. और होंठो पे माफ़ी आ गयी.. “ आई ऍम सॉरी... प्लीज मुझे जाने दो.. मुझे छोड दो.. “
“चुप करो...!!! और ये रोने धोने का नाटक मेरे सामने नहीं चलेगा.. अब चुप चाप बैठी रहो.. अब जो कुछ बोली.. तो मैं तुम्हारा मुंह बंद कर दूंगा.. 


जारी रहेगी

----------


## Vrinda

गाडी शेहर से बाहर आ चुकी थी.. और मैं सहमी हुई चुप चाप बैठी थी.. और वो गाडी चलाये जा रहा था.. 

थोड़ी देर बाद मुझसे रहा नहीं गया... मेने उसे गाडी रोकने को कहा.. उसने गाडी नहीं रोकी... मैंने चिल्लाके गुस्से से कहा.. “गाडी रोको वरना में कूद जाउंगी...”
उसने साइड पर लगते हुए गाडी रोक दी में अभी भी पूरी तरह से शोकक में थी.. 
“क्या मतलब है इस सब का.. मुझे क्यों और कहाँ लेके जा रहे हो...” में गुस्से से तिलमिला रही थी.. वो चुप चाप बैठा था... “क्या करना क्या चाह रहे हो तुम...” वो अभी भी चुप चाप बैठा था.. कोई जवाब न पाकर.. में गुस्से से रोनी सूरत लिए गाडी से उतर कर  उलटी दिशा में चलने लगी...

मोहित मेरे पीछे पीछे आ गया.. “लिसन मीरा... सुनो तो...” वो मेरे पीछा करते हुए दूरी से चिल्ला रहा था.. तभी वो दौड़ कर आया और मेरा हाथ पकड़ के उसने मुझे अपनी और खींचा और मुझे किस किया... 

मैंने उसे धक्का दिया और खुद को छुडाया.. “व्हाट इस आल दिस नोंसेंस...??” “देखो तुम दो दिन से बिलकुल गुस्सा नहीं हो रही थी.. मुझसे ये बात हजाम नहीं हो रही थी... तुम्हारा मीठा व्यवहार मुझे खाल रहा था.. तुम मुझे लड़ती झगडती हुई पसंद हो.. और सच कहूँ अभी तुम बहुत क्यूट लग रही थी इसीलिए मुझसे रहा नहीं गया... आई  ऍम सॉरी फॉर किस्सिंग यू विद आउट टेकंग यौर परमिशन...” उसने एक सांस में सब कह डाला.. 


जारी रहेगी ....

----------


## Vrinda

“हम यहाँ से एक ऐसी जगह जा रहे हैं जो तुमने कभी नहीं देखी होगी वो बहुत खूबसूरत है प्लीज़ चलो न... बाबा आई ऍम सॉरी .. कहा ना मैंने... सॉरी मेरी अम्मा... अब क्या पांव छूकर कहूँ...??” वो तकरीबन मिन्नतें कर रहा था मुझसे...
उसके चेहरे पे जेनुइन माफ़ी लग रही थी... पर लड़की की तरह सोचू तो लड़के बहुत नौटंकी होते हैं उनका भरोसा नहीं करना चहिये... 

पर फिर भी मैंने दिमाग की बजाये अपने दिल की सुनी... “अब आगे से ऐसे मत करना...” मैंने माफ करते हुए उसे कहा.. 
वो मेरा हाथ पकड़ के मुझे गाडी तक ले गया और हम थोड़ी ही देर में उस जगह पहुँच गए.. सच में बहुत खूबसूरत थी वो... जैसे हम असमान पे खड़े थे.. और बाकि सब अपने कदमो में था... 


जारी रहेगी .....

----------


## Vrinda

सूरज डूबने को था... नारंगी छटा आसमानी रंग में घुल रही थी... कानो से होती सर सर हवा गुद गुदी कर रही थी... मंत्र्मुघ्द हो अनायास ही मेरे मुंह से निकल गया.. “दिस इज सो ब्यूटीफुल......” उसने जवाब दिया... “और तुम भी...” वो खुलम खुल्ला फ्लर्ट कर रहा था... और मैं करने दे रही थी उसको.. 

मैंने उसकी तारीफ़ पर ध्यान नहीं दिया... वो मेरे पीछे आ अगया उसने पीछे से मेरी कमर पर हाथ रखा...  और मेरे दाहिने कंधे पर अपनी ठोड़ी रख के मेरे कान में कहा... “कैसा लगा सरप्राइज़..”
मैंने अपनी गर्दन टेडी करते हुए उसे कहा.. “सरप्राइज़ देना था तो पहले शोकक क्यों दिया... सारा मूड खराब किया...”
“एवें ही... मन किया तुम्हे गुस्सा दिलाने का...” उसने शरारती मुस्कान के साथ जवाब दिया.. और उसके उस किस का जवाब मैंने अब उसे किस करके दिया... हम वंहा एक पहाड पे खड़े एक दुसरे की बाँहों में एक दुसरे को चूम रहे थे... और सारी काएनात हमारे कदमो तले थी... 

जारी  रहेगी ......

----------


## Vrinda

हमारे चुम्बनों के दौर को तोडते हुए उसने अपने 
होंटों को मेरे कानों के पास लाते हुए कहा "तुम्हें मुझपर इतनी जल्दी विश्वास नहीं करना चाहिए, क्या कर लेती यदि मैं तुम्हें किसी सुनसान जगह ले  जाकर कुछ बद्तमीज़ी करता तो?" 

" पर किया तो नहीं ना" मैं ने उसकी बात बीच में  काटते हुए कहा 

"वो तो मैं था कोई और होता तो?" उसके लहजे में गर्व था।

"तो... तो मैं आती ही नहीं" मैंने उसके गर्व को छल्ली कर दिया।

रात होने को थी, मुझे किसी भी तरह पी जी ८ बजे से पहले पहुँचना था। पर वो अभी भी मंत्रमुग्ध हो ढलती शाम की ओर टकटकी लगाए बैठा था। उसका निश्छल चंचल मुखडा मुझे जैसे एक अदृश्य डोर से अपनी ओर खींच रहा था।

मैंने धीरे से उसके बालों में हाथ फेरते हुए उसे चलने के लिए कहा। "रुको ना , साथ बैठते हैं  थोड़ी देर और।" कहकर उसने हाथ खींच अपने साथ बिठा लिया। जाने का मन तो मेरा भी नहीं था पर पल पल होती घड़ी की टिक टिक मुझे बेचैन कर रही थी।

जारी रहेगी ....

----------


## Vrinda

मैनें एक बार फिर उसे देखा। इस से पहले मैं उसे चलने के लिए कहती, उसने मेरे होंटो पर उंगली रख मुझे चुप रहने का इशारा किया। ओर जाने कैसे मैं खोई सी एकटक उसे देखती रही। 

"ओ हेलो, कहाँ खोई हो मैडम???" वो मेरी आखो के आगे। हाथ हिला रहा था। और हम गाड़ी में थे।

शक्स ।।।। मीरा तुम सपना देख रही थी  वो भी खुली आंखों से। मैं अपने आप से ही बडबडाने लगी।

"वोटटटट?? कुछ कहा  तुमने?" मोहित ने मेरी झुंझलाहट पढ़ ली।
"कुछ नहीं। कुछ नही" मैंने पर्दा डाला। "कब तक पहुँचेंगे हम" मैंने बात पलटी

"बस पहुंचने वाले हैं " उसने बना कोई भावनाएं दर्शाय कहा।

शाम के ६ बज रहे थे। मैने उस से वापिस चलने की जिद्द की- "चलो ना वापिस चलते हैं। मुझे लेट हो जाएगा।" मैंने मिन्नत की।

पर मन चाह रहा था कि राहें यूहीं चलती रहे और हम साथ रहें।

जारी रहेगी .....

----------


## Aeolian

वाह! जबरदस्त प्रस्तुति है .. धन्यवाद .

----------


## ashwanimale

बस इतना ही अपडेट पढ़ने को मिला, कसक रह गई, मैम,
खैर कोइ ्रबात नहीं, वेट करूंगा। 
वैसे अपडेट के लिये थैंक्स तो बनता है, सो शुक्रिया

----------


## Vrinda

कुछ देर बाद मेरा ध्यान एक मील के पत्थर की ओर गया  जिसपर लिखा था चंडीगढ़ २५ किलोमीटर।


मेरी आँखें फटी की फटी रह गईं। अनायास ही मूँह से निकल गया " ... हम चंडीगढ़ जा रहे हैं?? "


"यैस", " रात का बदला रात" मोहित की नज़रो में चमक थी।

"यू मीन हम रात भर ऐसे ही भटकते रहेंगे?" मैंने   अपने चिरपरिचिर लहजे मे सवाल दागा।

"लेडी डायना कहेंगी तो होटल का कमरा भी ले सकते हैं" उसका पलटवार तैयार था।

"नहीं,  नहीं  नहीं इट्स ओके हम भटक लेंगे।" मैंने उदास होकर कहा।

----------


## Vrinda

मेरी उदासीनता देख उसनें कुछ दूरी पर बने एक ढाबे के बाहर गाड़ी रोकी।

"कुछ खाओगी?" उसने सरलता से पूछा
"नहीं" मैंने खिडकी की ओर देखते हुए जवाब दिया
"मुझे तो बहुत भूख लगी है" उसने अपना भुक्कडपना दिखाया और गाड़ी से उतर बाहर चला गया मुझे अकेला छोड।

कितना भुक्कड है। मुझे मनाने की बजाए अकेले खाने निकल गया। मैंने मन ही मन उसकी कठोरता पर गुस्सा हुई जा रही थी।

मैंने सबसे पहले अपनी रूम मेट को फोन कर बहाना बना या कि रात नही आउँगी रिशतेदारों के यहाँ रुकि हूँ।

फोन कट ते ही दोबारा बजने लगा। लिखा था कुम्भकरण कालिंग।

----------


## Vrinda

> बस इतना ही अपडेट पढ़ने को मिला, कसक रह गई, मैम,
> खैर कोइ ्रबात नहीं, वेट करूंगा। 
> वैसे अपडेट के लिये थैंक्स तो बनता है, सो शुक्रिया


तीन दिन में 7 अपडेट। अब क्या बच्ची की जान लोगे।

----------


## Aeolian

कुछ और पोस्ट्स की अभिलाषा थी .. 
किन्तु जो अधूरी रह जाएँ वही तो अभिलाषाएं होती हैं ..
कृपया लिखती रहें .. वृंदा जी .
धन्यवाद .

----------


## ashwanimale

ओ!!
तो आप गिन रही है तीन दिन

और मैं तो 26 जुलाई 2013 से इंतजार कर रहा था,

अब बताईये इन अपडेट से, कुछ कमी का अहसास भी न होगा क्या?

और जान नहीं लेनी, सिर्फ अपडेट चहिये होंगे जी।

वैसे आज भी आपने बेहतरीन अपडेट दिया, !!!थैंक्स!!!

----------


## Vrinda

फोन कट ते ही दोबारा बजने लगा। लिखा था कुम्भकरण कालिंग।
मैंने  फोन गुस्से में काट दिया। तुरंत एक संदेश आया " गाड़ी में बोम्ब है"

पढते ही जान उच्छल कर हलक तक आ गई।
मैं आस पास ढूंढने लगी ... इसी आस में कि ये सिर्फ एक मज़ाक हो ...

बहुत ढूंढने के बाद ड्राइवर सीट के पीछे एक डिब्बा मिला तोहफे सा सजा हुआ। मैं डरते डरते उसे खोलने  लगी ... और बस खोलती ही चली गई... डब्बे के अंदर डब्बा ... फिर उसमें एक और डब्बा ओर उसमें एक और...

खोलते खोलते हाथ दुख गए पर अंदर क्या तूफान छिपा था और मैं उस से बे खबर थी।

जारी रहेगी ....

----------


## Vrinda

बड़ी हिम्मत जुटा मैंने आखिरी डब्बा भी खोल ही डाला। उसमें एक क्यूट सा टैडी बियर था। जिसपर लिखा था "यू आर स्पेशल"। जिसे देखते ही मन मे डर की जगह अपार प्रसन्नता ने ले ली।

मैं उस परेशान माहौल से निकली ही थी कि फोन में एक नया सन्देश आया
"कैसा लगा गिफ्ट"
" ये क्या मज़ाक था? ये कोई तरीका है गिफ्ट देने का।"मैंने जवाबी कार्यवाही की।
संदेश गया ही था कि अचानक से मेरी तरफ का दरवाजा खुला

और वो अपने घुटनों पर था और इस बार हाथों में पर्पल ओरकिडज़ थे।

बहुत खूबसूरत ते वो फूल। इतने कि कोई भी उनकी  खूबसूरती में खो जाए। इतने नाज़ुक कि कोई छुए तो खराब हो जाएं। "मुझे घुटनों में दर्द हो रहा है " उसकी कराहती आवाज़ ने मेरी तंद्रा थोड़ी

मैंने तुरंत उसके हाथों से फूल लेकर उसे सीधा खडे होने का मोका दिया। "ये तरीका  तो ठीक ठाक है???" उसने सीधा खड़े हो गहरी साँस लेते हुए पूछा।

जारी रहेगी ....

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने तुरंत उसके हाथों से फूल लेकर उसे सीधा खडे होने का मोका दिया। "ये तरीका  तो ठीक ठाक है???" उसने सीधा खड़े हो गहरी साँस लेते हुए पूछा।

मैं अभी भी फूलों को निहार रही थी। "थैंक यू, बहुत खूबसूरत हैं।" मैंने उसकी ओर ध्यान ना देते हुए कहा।

"तुम शुरू से ही ऐसी हो या आज कुछ खास दिन है"
" यहाँ कोई दर्द में है और तुम हो कि..." उसका भाषण शुरू होने को था....

"कि क्या ... क्या मैंने कहा था ये सब करने को "मैनें तपाक से उसकी भाषण की लय तोडी।

उसने गुस्से से मेरी ओर का दरवाजा धडाम से बंद किया और वापिस आकर अपनी सीट पर बैठ गया। हम दोनो के बीच हमारी खामोशी बात कर रही थी।

जारी रहेगी ....

----------


## Vrinda

गाड़ी अपनी रफतार पकड चुकी थी। मुझे टोय्लेट जाने की तलब हुई।

मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि उससे कैसे कहूँ... वो खडूस की तरह मूँह सडा के बैठा था।

बहुत देर कन्ट्रोल करने के बाद जब मेरी संयम की सारी सीमाएं पार हुई तो मुझे अपनी चुप्पी तोड कहना ही पडा "मुझे वाशरूम जाना है"
मैं बहुत देर से संयम के कारण परेशान हो रही थी।

उसने मेरी तरफ गुस्से से देखा "जब रोकी थी तब नहीं कर सकती थीं ?"

"तब नहीं आई थीं, जबरदस्ती कर लूँ" मैंने बहस भरे लहजे में कहा

"अच्छा मैं देखता हूँ कोई जगह" उसे मेरी हालत पर दया आ गई

अगले पाँच मिनट कितने लम्बे थे। उसने बाई ओर का इन्डिकेटर दे गाड़ी बाईं ओर कर ली।

"मैं कोई खेत वेत में नही जाऊंगी" मैंने ऐसी मुश्किल घड़ी में भी नखरे दिखाए।

"ओ मेरी माँ खेत में नहीं ले जा रहा पेट्रोल पम्प पास आ रहा है वहाँ तुम वाशरूम चली जाना मैं तब तक पैट्रोल भरवा लूंगा।"

"ओह तो तुम्हें अब भी अपने पेट्रोल की पड़ी है" मैं फुल बहस के फोर्म  में थी।

जारी  रहेगी .....

----------


## Vrinda

"ओह तो तुम्हें अब भी अपने पेट्रोल की पड़ी है" मैं फुल बहस के फोर्म  में थी।

तब तक पेट्रोल पंप आ चुका था। "मैं यहाँ नहीं करूँगी" मैंने आदेश सुनाया

"आगे आसपास ना कोई ढाबा है ना पैट्रोल पंप। अब तुम सोच लो तुम्हें क्या करना है।"

उसनें मेरे लिए कोई ओप्शन नहीं छोडा था "अच्छा ठीक है, कहाँ है  वाशरूम?"

"गाड़ी से उतरोगी तभी तो बताऊँगा "

"इतना नहीं रुक सकती "

"देखो, वहाँ सामने है" उसने इशारा करते हुए दिखाया

मैं दौड़ी दौड़ी गई, पहुंची तो पता चला वहाँ रोशनी नहीं है 
फोन की इतनी रोशनी नहीं थी कि कुछ अच्छे से दिखाई देता। वहाँ मैं फोन पकड के रोशनी करती भी तो कैसे... खुद को संभालती, कपडो को या फोन को।

 मैंने मजबूरन मोहित को फोन किया "जल्दी से वाशरूम की तरफ आओ, यहाँ लाईट नहीं है और मुझे डर लग रहा है।"

उसने कुछ बोला नहीं, अगर बोला भी तो मैंने सुना नहीं।

कुछ देर में वो पहुँच गया मैंने उसे फोन से रोशनी का आदेश दे दरवाज़ा हलका सा खुला छोड़ दिया ताकि कुछ रोशनी तो आए।

उसे दूसरी ओर देखने को कहा ।

जारी रहेगी ......

----------


## Aeolian

आप एकता कपूर हो रही हैं वृंदा जी ..
एक नाजुक मोड़ पर एपीसोड को रोक देती हैं ..
.
.
अच्छी स्क्रिप्ट है .. 
धन्यवाद .
कृपया जारी रखें ..

----------


## Vrinda

> आप एकता कपूर हो रही हैं वृंदा जी ..
> एक नाजुक मोड़ पर एपीसोड को रोक देती हैं ..
> .
> .
> अच्छी स्क्रिप्ट है .. 
> धन्यवाद .
> कृपया जारी रखें ..


पाठको की रूचि बनी रहे ... इस कारण ये करना पडता है।

----------


## Aeolian

> पाठको की रूचि बनी रहे ... इस कारण ये करना पडता है।



किन्तु आज आपने कहानी को आगे बढ़ाने की उदारता नहीं दिखाई वृंदा जी ..
कृपया कहानी को गति देती रहें .. 
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## ashwanimale

> पाठको की रूचि बनी रहे ... इस कारण ये करना पडता है।


सच में बेहतरीन अपडेट दिये, 

मुझे लग रहा कि कोई ट्विस्ट आने को है,

क्या कहेंगी आप मेरे इस अनुमान पर

----------


## chulbuli

> सच में बेहतरीन अपडेट दिये, 
> 
> मुझे लग रहा कि कोई ट्विस्ट आने को है,
> 
> क्या कहेंगी आप मेरे इस अनुमान पर


मूक ना हो  तो लिखते क्यूँ नहीं चौपाल पर

वैसे मंच पर टविसट परदरशन कहाँ अलाउड है

----------


## anita

अच्छी कहानी है 
आगे बढाइये

----------


## Vrinda

उसे दूसरी ओर देखने को कहा ।

"अरे थोड़ा उपर करो... थोड़ा और उपर... हाँ अब थोड़ा राईट.... अरे तुम्हारा नहीं मेरा राईट..."
"इधर क्या देख रहे हो ... कहीं और देखो"

"और कितनी देर लगेगी .. जल्दी करो" उसने खीजते हुए कहा।

"हाँ बस दो मिनट ..."

मुझे पता नहीं था वो इतना शरीफ़ निकलेगा। उसनें बिना झांकें बिना कुछ बोले मेरी हर बात पत्थर की लकीर की तरह मानी। मेरे दरवाज़ा खोलते ही वो फोन की लाईट बंद कर वहाँ से निकल गया।

उसने मुझे धन्यवाद देने का मौका तक नहीं दिया। पर मैं भी उस दिन हर तरह से उसे परखने के मूड में थी।

मैं बाहर आई तो मुझे उसकी गाड़ी नज़र नहीं आई। एक बार तो ख्याल आया कि कहीं वो मुझे इस अंजान जगह पर छोड के तो नहीं चला गया... 
क्योंकि वो पहले भी ऐसा कर चुका था।

जारी रहेगी ....

***इम्प्रोवाइज़ करने मे लगने वाले समय के लिए कृपया धीरज रखें

----------


## Vrinda

मैंने चारों तरफ़ नज़र घुमाई। वो गाड़ी में हवा भराने की कतार में खडा था। उसके आगे  दो ट्रक थे, जिनके चालकों का कुछ अता पता नहीं था।

मैं  सीधे जाकर गाड़ी में बैठ गई, गाड़ी में गाने बज रहे थे। पुराने उदासीन रोने धोने वाले गाने। कुछ देर बरदाश्त किए पर फिर रहा नहीं गया। 
मैंने गाने बंद कर दिए।

उसने वापिस चला दिए... मैंने फिर बंद कर दिए। कुछ देर तक ये सिलसिला यूँ ही चलता रहा।

उसने अंत में मुझे "ये गाड़ी मेरी है" वाला लुक दिया जिसके बाद मुझे शांति से पीछे हटना ही ठीक  लगा।

"मैं बोर हो रही हूँ चलो ना यहाँ से....  चलो ना प्लीज़ ... चलो ना " मैंने बच्चो की तरह ज़िद्द की ...

"गाड़ी  में हवा न भरवाऊं " उसने चिढ़ते हुए पुछा 
"ओके भरवा लो पर में ये गाने और नहीं झेल सकती .." मैंने साफ साफ़ कह दिया 

मेरे बार बार कहने पर उसके पास वहाँ से निकलने के अलावा और कोई चारा नहीं था

जारी रहेगी ......

----------


## Vrinda

मेरे बार बार कहने पर उसके पास वहाँ से निकलने के अलावा और कोई चारा नहीं था

हम वहाँ से निकल गए। बाहर मौसम ठंडा था मैंने खिड़की खोल ली। ठंडी ठंडी हवा मुझे छू रही थी। बाल हवा से बिखर रहे थे। सडक पर ना के बराबर रोशनी थी। मैंने बाल संभाल एक तरफ कर लिए।

तभी एक ढाबा गुज़रा। "तुम तो कह रहे थे आगे दूर दूर तक कोइ ढाबा नहीं हैं। तुमने मुझसे झूठ क्यूँ बोला?" मैंने खामोशी को चीरती अपनी कर्कश आवाज़ में  पूछा

"नया नया खुला होगा" उसने सरलता से उत्तर दिया
"अरे ऐसे कैसे ... नया तो नहीं लग रहा था"
"एक काम करते हैं वापिस चलके पता कर लेते हैं" उसने ताना मारा
"आइडिया बुरा नहीं है, वैसे भी मुझे बहुत भूख लगी है" मैंने उसका पैंतरा फुस्स किया।
"मुझे पता था, खाना पीछे रखा है, खा लो।" उसने भी अपनी दांव खेला।
मैंने पीछे वाली सीट पर खाना रखा हुआ देखा और उठा लिया।

जारी रहेगी .....

----------


## Vrinda

बिर्यानी थी .... देखने में तो अच्छी लग रही थी  " वेज है??" मैंने मूँह में लेते ही पूछा।

"नहीं..... मै घास फूस नहीं खाता" 

नहीं सुनते ही मैंने उलटी कर दी "मैं प्योर वेज हूँ.... छी ये क्या खिला दिया तुमने मुझे"

"तो खाने से पहले पूछना था, अब तो खा लिया .... दो चार टुकडे तो अंदर भी चले गए होंगे। वैसे तो कहती हो मैं वेज हूँ  और इतनी देर से जो मेरा दिमाग खा रखा है उसका क्या।"

"तुम्हारा दिमाग वेज है.... क्योंकि उसमें भूसा भरा है" मेरा पारा सातवें आसमान पर था। मैंने बिर्यानी उठा के खिडकी से बाहर फेंक दी।

"ये क्या किया झाँसी की रानी???" 

जारी रहेगी ......

----------


## ashwanimale

बढ़िया 

आज का अपडेट

और विशेष तौर पर अपडेट का एण्ड 


बिरियानी बाहर फेंक दी गई।

----------


## chulbuli

> मेरे बार बार कहने पर उसके पास वहाँ से निकलने के अलावा और कोई चारा नहीं था
> 
> हम वहाँ से निकल गए। बाहर मौसम ठंडा था मैंने खिड़की खोल ली। ठंडी ठंडी हवा मुझे छू रही थी। बाल हवा से बिखर रहे थे। सडक पर ना के बराबर रोशनी थी। मैंने बाल संभाल एक तरफ कर लिए।
> 
> तभी एक ढाबा गुज़रा। "तुम तो कह रहे थे आगे दूर दूर तक कोइ ढाबा नहीं हैं। तुमने मुझसे झूठ क्यूँ बोला?" मैंने खामोशी को चीरती अपनी कर्कश आवाज़ में  पूछा
> 
> "नया नया खुला होगा" उसने सरलता से उत्तर दिया
> "अरे ऐसे कैसे ... नया तो नहीं लग रहा था"
> "एक काम करते हैं वापिस चलके पता कर लेते हैं" उसने ताना मारा
> ...


फेंक काहे दी, हमें दिए देती हम खा लेते।

----------


## Vrinda

"ये क्या किया झाँसी की रानी???" मेरे गुस्से पर उसकी आखें फटी की फटी रह गयी

अचानक ही एक जोर से आवाज़ हुई। आवाज़ आखें फटने की नहीं टायर फटने की थी।

गाड़ी इमबैलैंस होने के डर से उसने गाड़ी एक तरफ कर साईड लगा दी। और मुआइना करने बाहर चला गया। और गाड़ी का टायर ऐसे देखने लगा जैसे रैंप पर खड़ी मोडल.... दोनो हाथ कमर पे रख वो अचंभित लग रहा था।

मैंने खिडकी से अपनी मुंडी बाहर निकाल के पूछा "क्या हुआ???" मेरे शब्दों ने जले पर नमक की तरह काम किया  "सब तुम्हारी वजह से हुआ है" वो लपक के भडका मुझपर.... "अरे मैंने क्या किया" मैंने अपनी आँखें जरूरत से ज्यादा बड़ी करके पूछा

"अब क्या करेंगे.... " 
"अब क्या होगा ....."
मेरे पल पल आते प्रश्नो से तंग आकर उसने "तुम चुप रहोगी, मुझे सोचने दो" वाला लुक दिया।

"मुझे भूख लगी है" मैनें तरसती नज़रों से देखते हुए कहा
"अब मैं कहाँ से लाऊँ खाना.... बिर्यानी तो तुमने फैंक दी"
"वो खाने लायक ही कहाँ थी... तो मैंने उसे मुक्ति दे दी"
"ओ देवी ...वो वेज ही  थी ..."
"पर तुमने तो कहा था ....."
"मैंने तो जो कहा सो कहा .... पर क्या तुम्हें खाकर पता नहीं चला" उसने सी आई डी  बन पूछा
"पता चलता तो फेंकती क्या.... खा ना लेती"

"मुझे शहतूत खाने हैं ........" मैंने उसके पैरों के आसपास गिरे शहतूतों की ओर इशारा करते हुए कहा।

"तो उठाओ और खा लो"

"मुझे फ्रेश खाने का मन है" मैंने अपना सबसे भोला चहरा बनाते हुए कहा

"यू मीन मैं ...  नो वे ....."

"प्लीज़  प्लीज़ प्लीज़....  मुझे बहुत भूख लगी है ... और तुम्हारी वजह से मैंने बिर्यानी भी गिरा दी .... कुछ तो तरस खाओ मुझ बेचारी भूखी पर" मैं मिन्नतें कर रही थी।

जारी रहेगी ......

----------


## Aeolian

शहतूत से भूख नहीं मिटती ..
अधिक खिला दिया तो नायिका को लोटा लेकर भागना पडेगा ... हा हा हा 


बढ़िया है ..
कृपया जारी रखें .

----------


## Vrinda

"अच्छा ठीक है रुको.... " उसने तरस खाते हुए कहा... और कुछ नीचे झुकी टहनियों पर से शहतूत तोड़कर मुझे दिए.. 
"धोकर दो... " मैंने फिर नखरे दिखाए... 

"कुछ तो खुद कर लो... " उसने खीजते हुए कहा... 
मैंने बिन कुछ कहे पानी की बोतल उसकी और बढ़ा दी...  उसने चुप चाप शहतूत धोकर मुझे दे दिए... और लगा अपना पंक्चर टायर देखने... 

मैं शहतूत खाने में मग्न थी... 
"देखो.. गाडी यही छोड़नी पड़ेगी... , स्टेपनी में भी हवा नहीं है.. " सुनते ही मेरी आँखें खुद ब खुद बड़ी हो गयी... 
"ऐसे मत देखो... और चलो....  रात बहुत हो गयी है.. , यंहा रुकना ठीक नहीं होगा... , देखते हैं आगे कुछ मिल जाए... " कहकर वो अपना सामान उठाने लगा... 
" अरे रुको... मुझे भी तो लेके चलो..." उसे जाते देख मेने जल्दी जल्दी सामान उठाया और उसके पीछे हो ली... 
हम मद्धम  रौशनी में दौड़ती सड़क पर पैदल चल रहे थे.... हमें चलते चलते एक घंटा होने को आया था... मैं थकने लगी थी... 
"रुको, मुझे थोड़ा आराम करना है... " मैंने उसके कंधे का सहारा लेके कहा.. 
" यहां कहाँ आराम करने की जगह दिख रही है...?, यही आगे कोई मिलेगा तो पूछ लेंगे की कोई अस पास रहने की जगह है क्या...  हिम्मत करके चल लो.. " उसके चेहरे पर चिंता थी...

----------


## Vrinda

हम अब भी चल रहे थे.. पर पहले से कहीं धीमी गति से...  डीलडौल से भी लग रहा था कि उसे भी थकान होने लगी है... 
मैंने उसका हाथ पकड़ा... "रुको... अब और नहीं चल सकती... हमें कोई  ढूँढना होगा.. यूँही चलते रहना कोई उपाय नहीं... "

"क्यों न हम लिफ्ट लेलें" मैंने उसे आईडिया देने की नाकाम कोशिश की... 
"नहीं... लिफ्ट इतनी रात में... बहुत रिस्की है... पहले तो कोई रोकेगा नहीं... और रोक भी ली तो सेफ्टी की क्या गरंटी है...?" उसने फूलते साँस के साथ कहा.... 
"देखो रोक तो मैं लुंगी... और सेफ्टी तुम कर लेना... क्या कहते हो...?"
उसने असहमति भरी नजरो से मुझे देखा... उसके जवाब का इंतज़ार किये बगैर मैंने सड़क पर लिफ्ट के लिए हाथ बढ़ा दिए.. 

कई गाड़ियां निकली... कोई नहीं रुका.. 
थोड़ी देर बाद एक ट्रक आकर रुका... "कहाँ जाना है...?" ट्रक ड्राइवर ने मुझे ऊपर से नीचे देखते हुए पुछा.. 
क्या बोलती... मुझे तो खुद मालूम नहीं था... कि हम कहाँ जा रहे हैं...

----------


## Vrinda

तभी पीछे से आवाज़ आई... "भाई साहब यंहा आस पास रहने की कोई जगह है क्या... ?" जैसे मुर्दे में अचानक जान आ गयी हो.. 

"हाँ भाई सा यंहा से करीबन ३० किलोमीटर पर एक  होटल है..., कहो तो पहुंचा दूँ...?"

"नहीं भाई साहब बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद... हम खुद चले जायेंगे...."  पागल लड़के ने बनती हुई बात पर पानी फेर दिया... 
"बुरा ना मान ना भाई सा... आप दोनों की हालात देख कर तो ना लागे है की आप सुबह तक भी वंहा पहुँच पावोगे।, खैर जैसी थारी मर्जी..., वैसे यो घनी रात में मोड़ी साथ घूमना भी ठीक ना होगा... " कहकर कहकर ट्रक ड्राइवर गाडी स्टार्ट  करने लगा... 

मैं आगे की और खड़ी थी , मैंने हाथ जोड़कर ट्रक ड्राइवर को थोड़ी देर रुकने को कहा.. और मोहित के पास गयी... "देखो बड़ी  मुश्किल से कोई रुका है... और मदद करने को भी तयार है.. , प्लीज चल लो ना.. , अच्छा सेफ्टी के लिए तुम अंदर की और बैठ  जाना और मैं बाहर की और बैठ जाउंगी... अब खुश..?, अब प्लीज़ चल लो... " मैंने उस से प्रार्थना की...  और उसका हाथ खींच के ले गयी... 

जारी रहेगी......

----------


## pyasa_sawan

पुनः अपडेट्स आरम्भ करने के लिए कोटिश धन्यवाद।  
 बहुत सुन्दर कहानी , और उतना ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुतिकरण 
रोजमर्रा के सिम्प्लिसिटी की ब्यूटी आपने कहानी में उकेर दी , 
सादर एवं सप्रेम , रेपो अर्पित हे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

आज समय मिला तो पूरी कहानी पढ़कर देखूँगा कुछ दम-वम है या नहीं।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

हे भगवान! मिल्की-वे के सबसे बड़े राइटर रजत वाइनर इस कहानी में गलती से हाथ डालकर बहुत बुरा फँस गए हैं। 8 पेज पढ़ चुके अब तक और कोई ऐसा लूज़ पॉइन्ट नहीं मिल रहा है जिससे कहानी की धज्जियाँ उड़ाई जा सके। 

फिर भी 'धज्जीप्रिय' पाठकगण बिल्कुल निराश न हों। एक कहानी की जाँच-पड़ताल करने के लिए हमारे पास एक-दो नहीं, देशी-विदेशी थिसारस राइटरों के १३६ भयानक टूल्स हैं। कहीं न कहीं मौक़ा तो मिलेगा ही।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

पढ़ चुके कहानी के सभी अपडेट्स। आज पहली बार मिल्की-वे के सबसे बड़े राइटर रजत वाइनर बिना कहानी की धज्जियाँ उड़ाए मुँह लटकाकर खाली हाथ वापस जा रहे हैं। क्या करें? लाइट वेन पर लिखी हुई बहुत टाइट स्क्रिप्ट है और कहानी का मेन कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट अभी तक आया नहीं है। कहानी का मेन कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट आए तो पता चले- इन्टरनल कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट है या एक्स्टरनल कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट? बहरहाल अभी हम जा रहे हैं। कहानी का मेन कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट आते ही फिर सक्रिय हो जाएँगे। धज्जीप्रिय पाठकगण बिल्कुल निराश न हों।

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद वृन्दा जी फिर से इतनी अछि स्टोरी को अपडेट करने क लिए ।
बहुत अच्छे।
और बधाई आपको मंच पे अपनी लिखी स्टोरी के साथ वापसी के लिए।

----------


## Vrinda

देखते ही देखते वो एक पांव टायर पर रख अंजू बॉबी जॉर्ज की तरह हाई जम्प मार के चढ़ गया... उसकी फुर्ती देख मैं दंग रह गयी... इस सोच में डूबी की कैसे चढ़ूँ... ट्रक का तो टायर भी मेरी कमर तक आ रहा था... "मेरा हाथ पकड़ो... मैं  तुम्हे ऊपर खींचता हूँ... उसपे बाद तुम आराम से टायर के सहारे ऊपर आ सकोगी..." उसकी आवाज़ ने मेरी सोच तोड़ी... और मैं झट से उसका हाथ थाम लिया.. 

जैसे तैसे मैं ट्रक पर चढ़ ही गयी... "कितनी भारी हो तुम..." उसने मुझे चिढ़ाने के लिए कहा.. "ट्रेन में तो इस से कम वज़न था तुम्हारा.. " ट्रक ड्राइवर अनायास ही मुस्कुरा उठा... "भाई सा ट्रैन में भी उठाये थे का इन्हे.."

"भाई साहब आप अपनी नज़र हमसे हटाकर सड़क पर रखिये.... कहीं ऐसा न हो... हम सभी उठ जाएं..." मैंने तिलमिलाते स्वर में कहा.. "और तुम... अपना मुँह बंद रखो... तुमको मुझे थैंक्यू बोलना चाहिए... वरना अभी भी चल रहे होते हाँफते हाँफते"

थोड़ी देर इसी तरह शान्ति बनी रही...  ट्रक में पुराने गाने चल रहे थे.. ट्रक ड्राइवर रियर व्यू मिरर देखने के बहाने बार बार मुझे देख रहा था.. और मिस्टर मोहित... हमेशा की तरह खर्राटे लेने की फ़िराक में थे.. सही नाम रखा था मैंने उसका.... कुम्भकरण बिलकुल वाजिब... 

थोड़ी ही देर में होटल आ गया.. मोहित पूरी तरह से नींद में नहीं था.. मैंने उसे दूर से दीखते होटल की बिल्डिंग देख उठाया.. "मोहित.... उठो.. होटल आ गया.. " 
"ह हाँ  अ आ गया  क्या.. ?" वो हक्के बक्के स्वर में बोला..

----------


## Vrinda

"हाँ जी भाई सा आ गया..." ट्रक ड्राइवर ने भी मेरी हाँ में हाँ मिलाई.. 

कुछ ही दूरी पर ड्राइवर ने होटल के सामने ट्रक रोक दिया.. अब नीचे कैसे उतरे... मोहित ने कहा मैं पहले उतरता हूँ तुम टांगें ऊपर कर सीट पर हो लो और हम हाई जम्प मारकर नीचे उतर गए.. पहले मोहित उतरा और फिर मैं.. 
"चलो... ठीक है... बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भाई साहब आपका.. जो आपने हमे यंहा पहुंचा दिया.. वरना तो जाने हम कहाँ होते.. "मोहित ने ट्रक ड्राइवर को हाथ जोड़ते हुए कहा.. 
"अजी कोई णा भाई सा.. जिंदगी रही तो फिर मिलेंगे.. , खम्बा घडी.."

होटल के अंदर पहुंचे.. मैं दो कमरे लेना चाहती थी.. और वो भी यही चाहता था.. पहली बार हम दोनों एक ही चीज़ चाहते थे.. पर होना वही होता है जो ऊपर वाले को मंजूर होता है... 

"बॉस टू रूम्स प्लीज " मोहित ने अंग्रेजी में कहा.. 
"सॉरी सर, वि हेव ओनली वन रूम फ्री.. " रिसेप्शन पर खड़े आदमी ने कहा.. 
मोहित ने मेरी तरफ देखा.. जैसे आँखों से गिड़गिड़ा रहा हो.. 
"देखिये हम दोनों शादीशुदा नहीं हैं.., हम एक कमरे में नहीं रह सकते.. , आप प्लीज कुछ कीजिये.." मैंने अपनी मजबूरी रिसेप्शनिस्ट से बताई.. 
"मैडम हम कुछ नही कर सकते.. कमरा है ही नहीं.. मेरे हाथ में कुछ नहीं है.. हमारे पास केवल एक कमरा है.. आप चाहें तो वो ले सकते हैं.. , इसके अलावा में आपको और कोई मदद नहीं कर पाउँगा.. "

----------


## Vrinda

उसकी बात सुन मैंने मोहित को देखा.. जैसे आँखों आँखों में कहा हो.. इसके अलावा हमारे पास और कोई ऑप्शन नहीं है.. और मेरी आँखें जैसे उसने पढ़ी और कमरा ले लिया..

हम लोग कमरे में पहुंचे.. कमरा ज्यादा बड़ा नहीं था.. और बहुत छोटा भी नहीं था.. 
एक सोफ़ा, एक टेबल, एक चेयर, एक बेड..  एक अलमारी. अटैच बाथरूम....  बस कमी यही थी की उसके बेड अलग अलग नहीं थे.. 

कमरे में घुसते ही हमने एक दुसरे को देखा.. और एक साथ कहा.. "सोचना भी मत... "

"क्या ???" हम दोनों ने एक ही स्वर में  एक दुसरे से पुछा... 

"बेड... सोचना भी मत... तुम सोफे पर सोओगी" उसने हुक्म जारी किया.. 

"क्यू... क्यू... क्यू... " मैंने अपने चिरपरिचित लहजे में उसका विरोध किया.. 

"क्यूंकि मैं कह रहा हूँ.. क्या इतना काफी नहीं... ??"

"क्यू? तुम क्या कहीं के खुदा हो... जो तुम्हारी हर बात मानी जाएगी... "

"अच्छा... बताना तोह ज़रा शाम से लेकर अब तक.. मेरी कौन सी बात मानी है तुमने... बाथरूम खाना शहतूत लिफ्ट ट्रक... इन सब में कितनी बातें मेरी थी..?" उसने तकरीबन मुझे निरुत्तर किया... मैंने  इसपर भी कुछ न कहते हुए नज़रों से असहमति जताई 

"मेरी टांगें लम्बी हैं... मैं  नहीं सो पाउँगा इसीलिए कह रहा हूँ.. अब तो मान जा मेरी माँ..   रीज़न भी दे दिया... " उसने मेरे सामने परेशान होकर हाथ जोड़े... 
"जाओ बच्चा। . तुम्हे बेड दिया... तुम भी क्या याद करोगे... किस दया की मूरत से पाला पड़ा था.. " मैंने उसका मूड चीयर करते  हुए कहा और सोफे पर जाकर बैठ गयी...

----------


## Vrinda

हम दोनों बहुत थके हुए थे... तो लेट ते ही नींद आ गयी... हमारी गहरी नींद दरवाजे पर जोर से हुई दस्तक से टूटी.. .. कोई जोर जोर से हमारा दरवाजा  पीट रहा था.. जैसे तोड़कर अंदर आने को आतुर हो... 

मैंने नींद भरी छोटी छोटी आँखों से फोन पर देखा.. रात के २ बज रहे थे.. तभी खटखटाने के साथ आवाज़ आई.. "अरे दरवाजा खोलो... वरना तोड़कर अंदर आने में हमे वक्त न लगेगा.. "

आवाज़ सुनते ही मेरी नींद जैसे काफूर हो गयी..... तब तक मोहित भी नींद से जागकर बेड  पर उठ बैठा था... हम दोनों सहमे सहमे से एक दुसरे को देख  रहे थे... जैसे एक दुसरे से पूछ रहे थे.... दरवाजा खोलें या नहीं... 

मोहित उठा और दरवाजे के पास जाकर बोला... "कौन "

"पोलिस" दूसरी ओर से आवाज़ आई.. 

सुनते ही हम दोनों के पैरो तले की ज़मीन निकल गयी

----------


## Vrinda

इस से पहले की हम कुछ सोच पाते... "दरवाजा खोलता है या तोड़ दूँ..??"
मोहित ने डरते डरते दरवाजा खोला... 
दरवाजा खोलते ही  दरवाजे पर खड़े आदमी ने मोहित का गिरेबान पकड़ लिया और अंदर आ गया... "अच्छा तो ये गुल खिला रहा था इतनी देर से अंदर " उसने मुझे देखते हुए कहा.. 

मैं भी बहुत डर गयी थी... 

"लुगाई है क्या तेरी... लगती तो ना है.. " उसने मुझे ऊपर से नीचे तक देखते हुए कहा.. 
"सर हम दोस्त हैं.. " मोहित ने अपने आपको डिफेंड करने की नाकाम कोशिश की... 

"कैसे फ्रेंड हो तुम..?? लड़का लड़की कभी दोस्त न होते.. " 
"कहाँ से लाया है इसे..?? और कितने में लाया है.. ये भी बता.. "

मैं कुछ बोलने के लिए आगे जाने लगी... तभी मोहित ने मुझे हाथ से इशारा करते हुए रोका... 

"सर हम एक शादी में जाने के लिए निकले थे.. "
"और सुहागरात मनाने यहाँ आ गए..." बीच में ही मोहित की बात को काट ते हुए वो बोला.. "चल जो कहना है थाने चल के बताइयो... " 
"चलो मैडम, अब बाकि सुहागरात थाने में मनाना... "
"सर इसे छोड़ दो... जाने दो इसे... चाहो तो मुझे ले चलो... " मोहित ने तकरीबन गिड़गिड़ाते हुए कहा...

----------


## Vrinda

"छोड़ देंगे... छोड़ देंगे...  पहले पकड़ तो लें... " और पुलिस वाला ठहाके मार कर हमारी मजबूरी पर हसने लगा... 
उसने मोहित का हाथ पकड़ लिया...  और उसे ले जाने लगा...  इतने में एक लेडी कॉन्स्टेबल आई और मुझे अपने साथ ले जाने लगी... 

नीचे एक पुलिस वैन खड़ी थी जिसमे लोग भरे हुए थे.. कई लोग चेहरा छिपाए थे..  लड़कियों की अलग वैन थी.. 

मुझे उसमे ले जाया गया.. अंदर बहुत सी लड़कियां बैठी थी.. कुछ चुप चप थी.. कुछ हसी ठठा कर रहीं थी... पर उनमे से किसी के चेहरे पर शिकन या दुःख का भाव नहीं था.. 

मुझे देखते ही.. एक ने कहा.. "लो एक और आ गयी.. " 
"कहाँ की हो..." उनमे से एक ने पुछा..  "यंहा की तो नहीं लगती... "
मैं कुछ नहीं बोली...  " ज़ुबान भी है या गूंगी हो..?, बिना जुबान के कस्टमर कैसे लेती हो... "

मैं मन ही मन सोच रही थी . कि कहाँ फस गयी... 

जारी रहेगी...

----------


## Vrinda

मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा था  कि मैं क्या करूँ... कैसे इन सब से बाहर निकलूं... 

तभी वैन की खिड़की पर डंडे से जोर दर आवाज़ हुई... वैन में सन्नाटा छा गया... और वैन  चल पड़ी... 

सभी लड़कियां रह रह के मेरी और देख रही थी.. 

"कितना लेती होगी ये गूंगी... "
दूसरी बोली... "लगता है बहरी भी है... , ज़्यादा नहीं मिलते होंगे.. "
"अरे क्या पता ज्यादा मिलते हो... ज्यादा ना  नुकुर नहीं... फालतू किच किच नहीं... " ये बोल सभी हंस पड़ी...

----------


## Vrinda

मैं मूक बनकर सभी को घूरती रही... सोचा इनके मुंह क्या लगना... जैसे कीचड में पत्थर फेंकने से कीचड स्वयं पर ही आ गिरता है... उसी तरह इनसे बात ना करने में ही मेरी भलाई है... 

गाडी ज्यों ही थाने पहुंची... सभी लड़कियां खिलखिलाती हुई गाडी से उतरी..  जैसे अपने मायके आईं हो... 

उनके लिए तो मएका ही था आये दिन पोलिस वालो से मेल मिलाप होता रहता था.. 

मुझे भी उन सब के साथ अंदर ले जाया गया.. 

सभी लड़कियां एक और बैठी थी और सभी आदमी लोग लाइन से खड़े थे.. एक एक को बुला कर पूछताछ हो रही थी.. नाम पता फोन नंबर और ले देकर मामला रफा दफा किये जा रहे थे..

----------


## Vrinda

तभी एक बड़ी सी औरत दो चार हट्टे कट्टे आदमियों के साथ आई... 

"साहेब... क्या आप भी.. सामान पहुँचाया तो था आपको वक्त से.. फिर भी आप..... "

"सामान पहुंचा था... लेकिन अधूरा...  और इसीलिए हमने अपना काम पूरा किया... " पोलिस अफसर अपनी कुर्सी पर से खड़े होकर मेरे साथ बैठी लड़कियों के चहरे पर हाथ फेरते हुए  बोला.... 

"साहेब... क्या बात करते हो.. अभी लो... आप इशारा करो... उसे हाज़िर कर दूँ...  आप नज़र डालो... कहो तो और माल मंगा लेती हूँ...  "

"ये.... " उसने मेरी और इशारा करते हुए कहा...

----------


## Vrinda

"साहेब... ये मेरे अड्डे की नहीं है.. "

"भूतनी की... मेरा काम लूटने आई है...  किसके अड्डे की है... " उसने मेरे बाल खींचते हुए पुछा.. 

"प्लीज उसे छोड़ दो वो ऐसी वैसी लड़की नहीं है..." दूसरी और से मोहित चिल्लाया.. 

"ऐ रुक... " पोलिस वाले ने उस औरत से मुझे बचाया.. "इधर आ... " मुझे इशारा कर अपने पास बुलाया... 

मुझे डर लग रहा था... 

"सर प्लीज़ एक बार हमारी बात तो सुन लो ." मोहित गिड़गिड़ाया... शायद उसे एहसास हो गया था आने वाली मुसीबत का..

----------


## pkpasi

Update plz this  story

----------


## pkpasi

रजत जी  कहानी का टाइटल ही अधूरी कहानी  है और यह 3 साल से पूरी नही हुई

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> रजत जी  कहानी का टाइटल ही अधूरी कहानी  है और यह 3 साल से पूरी नही हुई


इसे पूरा करने की कोशिश भी न करिएगा। हमारे लिखे सूत्र 'अधूरी कहानी पूरी करें' में तो आप कुछ कलाकारी दिखा नहीं पाए। नाम तक आप सुझा नहीं सके।

----------


## pkpasi

> इसे पूरा करने की कोशिश भी न करिएगा। हमारे लिखे सूत्र 'अधूरी कहानी पूरी करें' में तो आप कुछ कलाकारी दिखा नहीं पाए। नाम तक आप सुझा नहीं सके।


Mai kha kar rha hu iss thread ka malik he isse pura karega

----------


## Vrinda

"अबे साले चुप..." मोहित के पास खड़े कांस्टेबल ने उसे एक तमाचा मारते हुए कहा,... " साहब बात कर रहे हैं ना.... "
"सच सच बता... ये तेरा यार है.. ? तू इसके साथ उस कमरे में क्या कर रही थी?" पोलिस अफसर ने मुझसे पुछा.. 

"सर हम सिर्फ दोस्त हैं... हमारी गाडी खराब हो गयी थी  रास्ते में... तो हम एक ट्रक से लिफ्ट लेकर किसी तरह इस होटल तक पहुंचे थे... होटल में एक ही कमरा खाली था...  न चाहते हुए भी मजबूरी में हमे वहाँ रहना पड़ा... क्यूंकि हमारे पास कोई चारा नहीं था... हमने कुछ नहीं किया... जब आप आये तब भी मैं सोफे पर सो रही थी... आप चाहो  मेडिकल टेस्ट करवा लो.. " मैंने रोते रोते एक ही सांस में सब सच कह दिया.. 

"देख छोरी ये आंसू मेरे ते ना चालेँगे... " पोलिस वाले ने कड़क लहजे में कहा .... "चल आजा.... नूं का टेस्ट ही कर लेते हैं... "

सभी पोलिस वाले सुन कर हसने लगे...

----------


## Vrinda

"सर प्लीज़.... एक फोन तो करने दो..."  उधर मोहित ने उसकी मंशा भांप ली थी.. 
"क्या रे .. मिनिस्टर की औलाद है तू... है क्या तू.. वकिं बुलाएगा.... या कमिशनर ने फोन करेगा... " पोलिस वाला भड़क के चिल्लाया.. 

"चलो रे दोनों को लॉकअप में बंद करो...  और हाँ ये लॉकअप है... तुम्हारा हनीमून सुइट नहीं... "

"साहब रजिस्टर में क्या लिखूं... किस जुर्म में... " कांस्टेबल बोला

"अब ये भी मैं बताऊँ.... अश्लीलता फ़ैलाने के जुर्म में... " उसने कांस्टेबल को टपली मारते हुए कहा.... 

तभी वायरलेस पर अनाउंसमेंट हुई.... हाईवे पर खड़ी लावारिस गाडी... गाडी का नंबर

"सर ये हमारी गाडी है... हमने बताया ना की हमारी गाडी ख़राब हो गयी थी... "

----------


## Loka

वृंदा जी आपकी ये स्टोरी बहुत शानदार है, अभी मैंने आपके सारे अपडेट नही पढ़े है, जितने पढ़े है वो शानदार है |
कुछ नया और उनिक पढने को मिला और आपकी शैली भी शानदार है |

----------


## Vrinda

> वृंदा जी आपकी ये स्टोरी बहुत शानदार है, अभी मैंने आपके सारे अपडेट नही पढ़े है, जितने पढ़े है वो शानदार है |
> कुछ नया और उनिक पढने को मिला और आपकी शैली भी शानदार है |


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद.... आई विश मैं इसमें कुछ चटपटा मसाला डाल पाती... पर फोरम अब एडल्ट नहीं रहा...  तो मसाला डाल तो सकती हूँ.. पर ज्यादा डिटेलिंग नहीं कर सकती... गाली गलोच की लिमिट भी सन्देश द्वारा सूचित करें.. ताकि चाहते हुए भी गलती ना हो...

----------


## Vrinda

"हम कैसे मान लें, तू बचने के लिए झूठ भी तो बोल सके है... " कांस्टेबल ने आग में घी डालने का काम किया.. 
"सर आप कहे तो गाडी का नंबर, रंग सीट का कलर कन्फर्म कर सकते हैं..  मीरा ने जो कुछ भी बताया उसमे एक लफ्ज़ भी झूठ का निकले तो आप भले ही हम पर केस चला लेना.. "  मोहित ने अफसर की और देखते हुए कॉन्फिडेंस के साथ कहा... 

"हमें मत सिखा हमे हमारी डूटी कैसे बजानी है... " कांस्टेबल ने फिर बीच में दखल दिया... 

"ऐ... चुप बे... " अफसर कांस्टेबल से कहा.. ,  और मोहित की तारफ मुड़कर बोल.. "हाँ भाई तू बोल... विस्तार से बता क्या क्या हुआ... , और जो एक बात भी गलत निकली तो हलख में जबान ना रहेगी... याद राखिये..."

सर हम लोग शाम में दिल्ली से निकले थे.. दोस्त के यंहा शादी में जाने के लिए.. शादी चंडीगढ़ में है.. रास्ते में हमारी गाडी ख़राब हो गयी.. हम काफी देर तक पैदल चल कर मदद ढूंढते हुए थक चुके थे.. कि तभी हमने लिफ्ट लेकर रास्ते में आने वाले पहले होटल में रुकने का फैसला किया.., होटल पहुँच के हमे पता चला की वहां एक ही कमरा खाली है.. ऐसे में हमने मजबूर होकर वो कमरा ले लिए.. थके मांदे हम सो रहे थे.. ये सोफे पर और मैं बेड पर.. की तभी आप लोग आ गए.. सर हमारी सिर्फ इतनी गलती है की हमने रुकने से पहले होटल की रेपुटेशन के बारे में नहीं जाना... सर हम इनोसेंट हैं..." मोहित ने साड़ी बात खुलके बता दी.. 

इन सब बातो में मुझे पहली बार पता चला की हम चंडीगढ़ क्यों जा रहे थे.. 

सुन ने के बाद पोलिस अफसर ने पुछा.. "कब से जानता है लड़की को...?"

"सर ६ महीने से... "
"और ६ महीने में ये तथाकथित तेरी दोस्त , तेरे साथ एक ही कमरे में रहने को राजी हो गयी... बात हज़म नहीं हुई... " उसकी बात में शक साफ़ झलक रहा था.. 
"चल मैं तेरी ये बात मान भी लूँ... पर ये कैसे मानू की होटल में एक ही कमरा खाली था.. क्यूंकि जब हम वहाँ पहुंचे.. वहाँ बहुत से कमरे खाली पड़े थे.. " उसने एक बाद एक सवाल किये...

----------


## Vrinda

"सर हम सच कह रहे हैं.. आप चाहें तो मैनेजर से फोन करके पूछ सकते हैं.. " मीरा ने मेरा साथ देते हुए कहा... 
"वो तो हम पूछेंगे ही.. , पहले तुम दोनों अपना नाम पता घर का फोन नंबर यंहा लिखवाओ... और किसके घर जा रहे थे उसका भी.. " यह कह वो जाने लगा.. और फिर पीछे मुड़के बोल.. "उम्र क्या होगी तुम दोनों की.."

"सर मैं २१ का हूँ.. " मोहित ने उत्तर दिया.. "और मैं २० की हूँ सर.. " मैंने भी  साथ ही जवाब दिया... 

हम दोनों अपनी डिटेल लिखवाने लगे.. थोड़ी देर में वो पोलिस वाल वापिस आया.. "हमने पता कर लिया है.. वो जो तुम्हारी खराब गाडी है टो होक यंहा आ रही है.. और जो तेरे पास उसकी चाबी नहीं हुई... तो म्हारे से बुरा कोना होगा... "

ये सुन हमारी सांस में जैसे सांस आई.. उसने उसी वक्त होटल के मैनेजर को स्पीकर पे लिया.. "हाँ जी... मलिक जी... क्या हाल हैं.. कहाँ हो..?"
"बस सर कृपा है आपकी.. घर पर हूँ.. , बताइए क्या सेवा कर सकता हूँ.. "
"अरे आज जो हमने रेड मारी थी.., तुम्हारी इनफार्मेशन पर..  उसमे एक जोड़ा पकड़ा गया है... जो कह रहा है की मांगने के  बावजूद  भी आपने उन्हें दो कमरे नहीं दिए..  और ये कह के दिया की कमरा खाली नहीं है.. , के चक्कर है ये.. ?"

"अरे अ. हाँ, एक जोड़ा आया तो था.... मुझे लगा नाटक कर रहे हैं... जैसे बाकि सब करते हैं... तो हमने चार डायलॉग जड़ दिए.. "
"कमाल करते हो मलिक, तन्ने लड़की देख भी न पता चला कि वो रा** नहीं है.. "
"हाँ अंग्रेजी बोल रही थी.. हमे लगा... महंगी होगी... "

----------


## Vrinda

"और फिर एक ही कमरा देने से... मेरे पास और एक कमरा जद होता चढाने के लिए.. " 
"अब देख ये लालच और बेवकूफी ने इन बेचारे बच्चों को हमने धर लिया.. , बेचारे शादी में जाने को निकले थे.. और कहाँ आ गए... अरे कुछ नहीं तो  हमें बता दिया होता.. "
"सॉरी जी.. गलती हो गयी.. "
"चल कोनी, आज तो तेरा बड़ा मुनाफा हो गया... मिठाई पहुंचा देना हमारी.." पोलिस वाले खुले आम रिश्वत मांगते हुए फोन काट दिया.. 

"सर हम कह रहे थे न... , " मोहित ने फोन रखते ही कहा... "हां हाँ ठीक है, हम तो अपनी डूटी बजा रहे थे.. अब हम क्या जाने की कमरे के भीतर क्या हो रहा है.. " उसने मोहित को बीच में काटते हुए कहा.. 

इतने में गाडी पहुँच गयी... चलो आप दोनों को हमारे कारण जो असुविधा हुई उसे तो हम दूर नहीं कर सकते... पर आपकी एक मदद कर सकते हैं.. ये आपकी गाड़ी जो ख़राब हो गयी है.. हम ठीक करा देते हैं.. " उसने सुबह के ४ बजते देख...  हमारी और प्रस्ताव रखा ... 

हम दोनों ने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया.. और हमारी चुप्पी को हमारी हाँ मान उन्होंने किसी तरह से हमारी गाडी ठीक करवा दी..

----------


## pkpasi

update  please

----------


## Balrajg1970

वाह मित्र, गजब का अपडेट है |
आगे के अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा है |

----------


## suneel

बहुत ही उतम रचना... बधाई लेखिका.

----------


## Vrinda

हम दोनों वंहा से सकपकाते हुए गाडी में आ गए.. हम दोनों ही चुप थे... पूरा रास्ता  जैसे बीत ही नहीं रहा था... मैंने घर पे कॉल किया.. मुझसे शान्ति बर्दाश्त नहीं हो रही थी... में बस किसी से बात करना चाहती थी.. पर मोहित से नहीं.. क्यूंकि उस से बात करना जैसे मधुमक्खी के छत्ते में हाथ देने जैसा था..

"हेल्लो पापा... " 
"हाँ बेटा आज इतनी जल्दी उठ गयी... , ठीक तो हो.."
"जी पापा.. ठीक हूँ... सोचा सुबह मोर्निंग वाक के लिए चली जाऊ... पर अब आलस आ रहा है... तो सोचा आपसे बात करलूँ "
"हा हा हा हा ... अच्छा... पढाई कैसी चल रही है..."
"ठीक चल रही है पापा.. , आप दावा वगेरा वक्त पर लेते हैं या नहीं...?"
"हाँ हाँ दादी अम्मा... सब वक्त पे लेता हूँ.. "
"चल अब रखता हूँ.. फ्रेश हो लूँ "
"जी... बाद में बात करती हु.."

ये कहकर फोन रख दिया.. गाडी में अभी भी सन्नाटा छाया था..

----------


## Loka

फोरम पर आपका स्वागत है वृंदा जी, काफी समय बाद फोरम पर दिखी है आप |
कृपया इसी तरह रोजाना फोरम पर आया करें |

----------


## Loka

इसी तरह आप अपनी अधूरी कहानी भी पूरी करें

----------


## Vrinda

मोहित अभी भी गुस्से में था.. उसका चेहरा गुस्से से लाल था..

कुछ देर की ख़ामोशी के बाद आखिर उसका गुस्सा फूट ही पड़ा...

"सब तुम्हारे कारण हुआ है.. अज तुम्हारी वजह से हम बुरे फसे... तुम्हे जरा भी अंदाजा है वंहा तुम्हारे साथ क्या होने वाला था.. ?" वो गुस्से से आग बबूला हो बोला..
मैं एक तक उसकी और देख रही थी.. समझ नहीं आ रहा था उसे कैसे शांत करूँ... सुबह की पहली किरण फूटने को थी...
"तुम अगर लिफ्ट लेने का आईडिया नहीं देती तो ये सब नहीं होता... "
मैं उस से बहस बाज़ी कर उसका गुस्सा और नहीं बढ़ाना चाहती थी... मेरे कुछ बोलने से शायद वो शांत नहीं होता.. इसीलिए मैंने चुप रहकर उसके उबलते हुए गुस्से को बाहर निकलते देखना सही समझा...

"पता नहीं कौन सी घडी में मैंने तुम्हे अपने साथ ले जाने की सोची.., मेरी मति मारी गयी थी..." उसकी यह बात मेरे अन्दर तक चुभ गयी.. 

न चाहते हुए भी आंखें भर आई ये सोच की उसे मुझे अपने साथ लाने का पछतावा है... 

दुखी मन से मैं खिड़की से बहार देखने लगी... धीरे धीरे वो भी बोल बोल कर शांत हो गया... पर में एक तक खिड़की से बाहर देखती रही.... भीगी पलकों को रह रह कर पोंछती... और भरे हुए गले की आवाज़ को दबाए हुए मैं धीरे धीरे भरी जा रही थी...

----------


## anita

> मोहित अभी भी गुस्से में था.. उसका चेहरा गुस्से से लाल था..
> 
> कुछ देर की ख़ामोशी के बाद आखिर उसका गुस्सा फूट ही पड़ा...
> 
> "सब तुम्हारे कारण हुआ है.. अज तुम्हारी वजह से हम बुरे फसे... तुम्हे जरा भी अंदाजा है वंहा तुम्हारे साथ क्या होने वाला था.. ?" वो गुस्से से आग बबूला हो बोला..
> मैं एक तक उसकी और देख रही थी.. समझ नहीं आ रहा था उसे कैसे शांत करूँ... सुबह की पहली किरण फूटने को थी...
> "तुम अगर लिफ्ट लेने का आईडिया नहीं देती तो ये सब नहीं होता... "
> मैं उस से बहस बाज़ी कर उसका गुस्सा और नहीं बढ़ाना चाहती थी... मेरे कुछ बोलने से शायद वो शांत नहीं होता.. इसीलिए मैंने चुप रहकर उसके उबलते हुए गुस्से को बाहर निकलते देखना सही समझा...
> 
> ...


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## Vrinda

कुछ देर बाद उसे सुसु लगी...मुत्रविसर्जन हेतु उसने गाडी साइड पे लगायी...  और उतर कर झाड़ियों में चला गया.. 

मैं भी उसके साथ और नहीं रुकना चाहती थी..,, उसके आने से पहले वंहा से चले जाना चाहती थी... दूसरी और से रोडवेज की बस आते देख मैंने हाथ से इशारा किया.. और बस में बैठ गयी... मन ही मन जैसे सोच लिया था की इस रिश्ते का अंत शायद ऐसे ही लिखा था.. 

कुछ देर बाद मेरा फोन बजा.. मैंने नहीं उठाया.. मोहित का था.. और बस फिर लगातार बजता ही रहा... मैं उसकी बातो से अन्दर तक टूट सी चुकी थी... उसने मेरे मन जो घर किया था ऐसा लगा जैसे उस घर पर मुनिसिपलिटी ने हथोडा चला दिया हो...

मैं उसका फोन लगातार काट रही थी... अंत में परेशान हो.. मैंने उसे एक मेसेज ड्राप किया...

"सॉरी मैंने तुम्हारा वक्त बर्बाद किया.. तुम्हारी रात खराब की.. तुम्हे लॉक अप पहुँचाया ... तुम मुझे डेफिनेटली डिजर्व नहीं करते... आपने मुझे अपने साथ लाकर जो गलती की.. मैं केवल उसे सुधार रही हूँ... आप सदा सुखी रहे इसकी दुआ करती हु... बाय.."

लिखने के साथ ही मेरी आँखें फिर से भीग चुकी थी.. अनसु थमने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे.. बस में बैठे सह यात्रियों से नज़रे बचा के मैं धीरे धीरे सुबक रही थी....

----------


## pkpasi

अच्छा अपडेट हैकिंतु पिछली बार की तरह गायब मत हो जाना

----------


## Vrinda

मेरे फोन पर डिलीवरी रिपोर्ट आ चुकी थी... यानि वो सन्देश पढ़ चुका था... उसका कोई जवाब नहीं आया...

बस में बैठे हुए वक्त मानो कट ही नहीं रहा था.. कुछ सौ किलोमीटर जैसे मीलो की दूरी से लग रहे थे.. मंजिल दूर थी.. और इतनी दूर की शायद अब उस तक पहुँच पाना मुश्किल लग रहा था... 

आंखें बंद करती तो साथ बिताये वो कुछ रोमानी क्षण याद आ रहे थे.. आंखें खोलती तोह गुस्से से भरा उसका चेहरा आँखों के सामने आ जाता... और दे जाता गालो पर अखो से गिरते आंसुओं की नमी...

इन सब में जाने कब आँख लग गयी...  और जब आँख खुली तो कंडक्टर भैया मुझे जगाने की जुगत में थे... मैं वापिस दिल्ली  में थी ....

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी पढ़के 
वो भी कई अपडेट एक साथ 
मजा आ गया 
कई दिन बहुत दिन बाद आया था न 
अति उत्तम रस कहानी में तालियां मेरी ओर से 
अब कब होगा अपडेट

----------


## ashwanimale

> एक ही सांस में पूरी कहानी पढ़ने का मन कर रहा है ,वृंदा जी जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट कीजिये .


कभी नहीं लिखतीं जल्द ये

----------


## Vrinda

> कभी नहीं लिखतीं जल्द ये


आपकी प्रविष्टि में .. शिकायत की बू आ रही है...

वैसे भी... इनसे शिकायत करके होगा भी क्या... सब देरी इनके कारण ही होती है... पहले इनके कारण अब इनके नन्हे मुन्हों के कारण... 

अब देखि खाने का भी कुछ वक्त नहीं रह गया है.. बच्चे अभी सोये हैं... और मैं अब जाकर खाना खा रही हूँ...

----------


## Vrinda

मैं बस से उतर रुआंसी सी.. सीधे हॉस्टल गयी... 

अन्दर पहुँचते ही पता लगा की मैडम ने मुझे बुलाया है.. मैं सीधा कमरे में कपडे बदल मैडम के पास पहुंची... आंखें रो रो के सूज चुकी थी.. रत भर ठीक से सोयी नहीं.. इस कारण थकान मेरी हाव भाव और चाल ढाल पर साफ़ नज़र आ रही थी...

"मैडम, क्या मैं अन्दर आ सकती हु..?"
"आओ..""
"मैडम आपने बुलाया था.."
"हाँ, कल रात कहाँ थी..."
"मैडम मैं तो हॉस्टल में ही थी..."
"झूठ मत बोलो... कहाँ थी सच सच बताओ .., कल यंहा इंस्पेक्शन हुई थी.. और तुम हॉस्टल से गायब थी.."
"मैडम वो मैं, मेरी एक फ्रेंड को देखने हॉस्पिटल गयी थी... रात वही रुकना पड़ा.. "
"तो पहले क्यों झूठ बोल रही थी.. "
"मैडम मैं डर गयी थी.."
"ठीक है... अब तुम्हारी वो दोस्त कैसी है..?, क्या हुआ है उसे..., कौन से हॉस्पिटल में है..."
मैडम ने एक एक बाद एक सवाल किये...
"मैडम, उसकी हालत अभी भी ख़राब है... उसे डेंगू हुआ है... सफदरजंग अस्पताल में हैं.." मैं सूखते गले से कहा..
"ठीक है.. जाओ.., पर आइन्दा ऐसा ना हो.. और कभी जाती हो तो बता के जाया करो... कल को कुछ अनहोनी हो जाएगी तो तुम्हारे माँ बाप के सवालों का जवाब तो हमे देना होगा.. " मैडम ने कड़े शब्दों में चेतावनी दी..

----------


## Vrinda

मैडम से मिलने के बाद मेरे में जो भी कुछ बची कुची हिम्मत थी.. ख़तम हो चुकी थी.. मैं सीधा कमरे में पहुँच बिस्तर पर पड़ गयी.. मैं सोना चाहती थी... वक्त देखने के लिए फोन उठाया तो .. बैटरी ख़तम हो जाने के कारण बंद हो चुका था..
मैंने उसकर उसे चार्ज पर लगाने की ज़हमत नहीं उठाई... 

सोने की कोशिश कर रही थी.. पर मन बेचैन था... कुछ देर लेटने के बाद नींद आ गयी.. 

जब उठी तो लगा जैसे अभी सोयी थी... पर उस वक्त शाम के ४ बज रहे थे.. मैंने काफी वक्त से कुछ नहीं खाया था.. पर खाने की इच्छा भी नहीं थी... मैं फोन को चार्ज पे लगा नहाने चली गयी.. 
जब लौटी तो देखा की मोहित के बहुत से मिस्ड कॉल्स थे... पर वो सब सुबह के ही थे.. मेरा सन्देश मिलने के बाद उसने मुझे एक भी कॉल नहीं किया था...

शायद वो भी समझ गया था की हम एक दुसरे के लिए सही नहीं हैं...

----------


## SarahLee

इस कहानी वाकई दिलचस्प है। मैं आगे खबर के लिए देख रहा हूँ!

----------


## Vrinda

अब मैं उदास रहने लगी.. कहीं मन नहीं लगता था.. न खाने में .. न कहीं जाने में... न पढाई में..

कुछ ही दूरी पर कॉलेज था पर मन में भावना नहीं थी की उठके कॉलेज चली जाऊं.. जीवन से जैसे रस चला गया था.. 
"
कुछ दिन तक कमरे में पड़े रहने की वजह से मेरी रूम मेट भी पूछने लगी थी " क्या हुआ.. सब ठीक तो है..? तुम आजकल कॉलेज नहीं जाती.. ", में भी अनमने मन से उसे जवाब दे देती .. "हाँ तबीयत कुछ ठीक नहीं है..."

कमरे में पड़े रहने के कारण मैं जहाँ तह सामान रख के भूलने लगी थी.. सारा सामान फ़ैल गया था.. मेरी रूम मेट इस से चिडचिडी होने लगी थी.. " तुम सारा दिन रूम पर रहती हो.. कम से कम अपना सामान तोह संभाल लिया करो.."

उसके टोकने पर.. मैंने थोड़े दिन बाद सामान समेटने की ठानी.. और तय करके सब समेटने लगी.. सामान के बीच वही टिश्यू का टुकड़ा मिला.. जिसपर उसका नंबर लिखा था.. मैंने वापिस फोन देखा.. मन में अजीब सी हलचल थी.. मैंने उस टिश्यू को कूड़ेदान में फेंक दिया..

और मोहित का नंबर भी डिलीट कर दिया फोन से.. मुझे एहसास ही नहीं हुआ की इतने दिन तक .. अभी भी मेरे मन में उसके लिए गुस्सा था..

----------


## groopji

> अब मैं उदास रहने लगी.. कहीं मन नहीं लगता था.. न खाने में .. न कहीं जाने में... न पढाई में..
> 
> कुछ ही दूरी पर कॉलेज था पर मन में भावना नहीं थी की उठके कॉलेज चली जाऊं.. जीवन से जैसे रस चला गया था.. 
> "
> कुछ दिन तक कमरे में पड़े रहने की वजह से मेरी रूम मेट भी पूछने लगी थी " क्या हुआ.. सब ठीक तो है..? तुम आजकल कॉलेज नहीं जाती.. ", में भी अनमने मन से उसे जवाब दे देती .. "हाँ तबीयत कुछ ठीक नहीं है..."
> 
> कमरे में पड़े रहने के कारण मैं जहाँ तह सामान रख के भूलने लगी थी.. सारा सामान फ़ैल गया था.. मेरी रूम मेट इस से चिडचिडी होने लगी थी.. " तुम सारा दिन रूम पर रहती हो.. कम से कम अपना सामान तोह संभाल लिया करो.."
> 
> उसके टोकने पर.. मैंने थोड़े दिन बाद सामान समेटने की ठानी.. और तय करके सब समेटने लगी.. सामान के बीच वही टिश्यू का टुकड़ा मिला.. जिसपर उसका नंबर लिखा था.. मैंने वापिस फोन देखा.. मन में अजीब सी हलचल थी.. मैंने उस टिश्यू को कूड़ेदान में फेंक दिया..
> ...


अब क्या होगा?

----------


## pkpasi

वृर्दा जी कृपया अपडेट दे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> वृर्दा जी कृपया अपडेट दे


क्यों खुद पूरा करने का मन कर गया क्या? पहले जाइए आपको जो task दिया गया है वो कृपया पूरा करें। मेरा मतलब है- हमारे सूत्र 'अधूरी कहानी पूरा करें' में जाकर कहानी पूरी करने की कृपा करें।

----------


## pkpasi

> क्यों खुद पूरा करने का मन कर गया क्या? पहले जाइए आपको जो task दिया गया है वो कृपया पूरा करें। मेरा मतलब है- हमारे सूत्र 'अधूरी कहानी पूरा करें' में जाकर कहानी पूरी करने की कृपा करें।


Naag bhai mujhe koi task nhi diya gya aur  mai kahani ke update ki request kar rha tha kahani ko thread ka malik pura karega

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Naag bhai mujhe koi task nhi diya gya aur  mai kahani ke update ki request kar rha tha kahani ko thread ka malik pura karega


क्यों नहीं दिया गया? हमने आपसे कहा था अधूरी कहानी पूरी करने के लिए। आपने कहा भी था- लिखकर डिलिट कर दिया। भूल गए?

----------


## pkpasi

> क्यों नहीं दिया गया? हमने आपसे कहा था अधूरी कहानी पूरी करने के लिए। आपने कहा भी था- लिखकर डिलिट कर दिया। भूल गए?


Naag bhai
Maine kha tha ki kosish karuga aur ki bhi magar aap logo ko pasand nhi

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Naag bhai
> Maine kha tha ki kosish karuga aur ki bhi magar aap logo ko pasand nhi


कोशिश भी कहाँ की थी? एक शब्द भी नहीं लिखा फिर पसन्द आने, न आने का सवाल कहाँ से खड़ा हो गया?

----------


## pkpasi

Waha to tumne he puri kahani likh de ab usme mai kya likhta

----------


## pkpasi

> कोशिश भी कहाँ की थी? एक शब्द भी नहीं लिखा फिर पसन्द आने, न आने का सवाल कहाँ से खड़ा हो गया?


मैने अधूरी कहानी पूरी करने को कहा था नई कहानी लिखने को नही

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> मैने अधूरी कहानी पूरी करने को कहा था नई कहानी लिखने को नही


हमारे सूत्र में अधूरी कहानी ही दी गई थी जिसे पूरा करने के कहा गया था, मान्यवर।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Waha to tumne he puri kahani likh de ab usme mai kya likhta


वो पूरी नहीं, अधूरी कहानी थी।

----------


## Vrinda

लिखना छोड़ दिया है जनाब...

एडमिन लोगो से अनुरोध है की ये सूत्र कृपया बंद कर दीजिये

----------


## superidiotonline

> पढ़ चुके कहानी के सभी अपडेट्स। आज पहली बार मिल्की-वे के सबसे बड़े राइटर रजत वाइनर बिना कहानी की धज्जियाँ उड़ाए मुँह लटकाकर खाली हाथ वापस जा रहे हैं। क्या करें? लाइट वेन पर लिखी हुई बहुत टाइट स्क्रिप्ट है और कहानी का मेन कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट अभी तक आया नहीं है। कहानी का मेन कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट आए तो पता चले- इन्टरनल कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट है या एक्स्टरनल कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट? बहरहाल अभी हम जा रहे हैं। कहानी का मेन कॉन्फ़्लिक्ट आते ही फिर सक्रिय हो जाएँगे। धज्जीप्रिय पाठकगण बिल्कुल निराश न हों।


इन्होंने कहा था कि धज्जियाँ उड़ाने के लिए वापस लौटेंगे जैसे की कान्फ़्लिक्ट का पता चलेगा, अब तो पता चल गया- इंटनरल कान्फ़्लिक्ट है, फिर भी वापस नहीं लौटे?

----------

